# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2012 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2012 às 01:17)

Temperatura Actual: 20.1ºC

Por outro lado, Arouca (IM) segue com 9.9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Set 2012 às 12:13)

Boas,
Por aqui a noite foi bem fresca, até fiquei com o pingo no nariz. 
O dia já mais quentinho, está quase limpo, alguns cirrus e também algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2012 às 12:25)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui várias rajadas de vento Leste não deixam a temperatura subir muito,

Sigo com 23.1 ºc ( mínima *17.8 ºc* )

Vento: ENE: 28 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento *52 Km/h* de NE às 10: 16 h )

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 29%

Com esta ventania e baixas humidades está um tempo péssimo para os incêndios...


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Grande ventania a noite toda que ainda dura.
Rajada máxima: 53.3 km/h ENE.

Sigo com 20.5ºC com vento médio de 24 km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2012 às 13:07)

Por cá vento fraco, de SE, 26,8C e 30%HR

De notar que nos graficos do WU, http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4, às 3horas num intervalo de 10 minutos, passou de rajadas 5Km/h para  30Km/h de SE, a temperatura subiu 5ºC e a HR baixou 10 pontos percentuais....


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2012 às 14:51)

30,0ºC calor:


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2012 às 18:23)

Dia de vento leste, moderado da parte da madrugada/manhã. Estão 26º e HR nuns baixos 11%.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2012 às 20:31)

Sigo com 18,9ºC e 76% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite

Afazeres levam-me a alguma distância deste nosso cantinho
No entanto tenho acompanhado o que aqui se vai relatando.
Temos agora dias agradáveis, com algum calor de dia e frescura nocturna. Pode-se dizer que é normal para a época.
Sabe bem este sol, pontuado por nebulosidade alta a atenuar alguma subida da temperatura. Mas não é momento de queixas mas sim de desfrutar este verão que temos. Com a nortada em modo "off" os dias de praia deverão ser bons...

Deixo aqui as condições actuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:






Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2012 às 12:30)

Dias de Verão estes. Temperatura alta e humidade relativa baixinha, sensação térmica ótima 

28,3°C @ 35%
NE @ 23,0 G 24,1 km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2012 às 14:22)

Por cá 30,5C e 37HR


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2012 às 14:47)

Quentinho! 
30.9ºC e 35% HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2012 às 15:23)

Boas, 

por aqui sigo com 28.1 ºc actuais e um vento de E/NE constante entre os 15/20 Km/h ( mínima de *19.1 ºc* )


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Set 2012 às 15:46)

Tempo quente no dia de hoje, contudo depois da hora do almoço começou a levantar-se a nortada do costume e agora apenas nos 27,1ºc....

Esta semana já chega a minha davis vantage vue =)


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2012 às 17:11)

De NEE a SO está céu nublado por nuvens de fumo. Um corredor, por cima daqui, de fumo de NEE para SO.
O tempo permanece quente com humidade já um pouco mais elevada mas ainda abaixo dos 50% e o vento está com rajadas moderadas.

27°C @ 42%
NNO @ 18 G 35 km/h


----------



## Skizzo (2 Set 2012 às 17:27)

33,5ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 17:54)

24,1ºC 


A temperatura máxima que atingi foi de 30,7ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2012 às 21:14)

Por cá a maxima foi de 31,4ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 21:14)

Sigo com 19,3ºC, 76% de HR, 1019,3 hPa de Pressão atmosférica e Vento a 5 km/h de NNE.


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2012 às 22:09)

Máxima: 31.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
22.2ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Boas noites, 

por aqui máxima de *29.2 ºc* 

Neste momento uma bela noite tropical.

*Actual*

tempª: 23.8 ºc 

Vento NNE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.1 hpa

Humidade: 57 %


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 22:35)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: 30,7ºC

Temperatura mínima: 19,2ºC

Noite abafada, sigo com uns 19,3ºC, Vento Nulo, 77% de HR e 1019,5 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Extremos de hoje:*
> 
> Temperatura máxima: 30,7ºC
> 
> ...



Atenção que o dia só acaba às 23h59, pelo que a temperatura mínima de hoje ainda pode ser batida


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2012 às 23:50)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir mas muito devagar, começou a correr uma pequena brisa de NE.

*22.3ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 23:54)

19,1ºC foi o extremo de temperatura mínima de hoje.

Sigo com 19,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2012 às 00:23)

E já estão 23.0ºC. A humidade continua a descer 61%


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 10:39)

Bons Dias!!!!


Sigo com 25,1ºC, 42% de HR e Vento a 19 km/h de Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 11:16)

26,1ºC   e 40% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2012 às 12:14)

Mínima: *21.3ºC*

Ventania de Leste a noite todas com rajadas de 40 km/h.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*27.0ºC* e 47% HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 13:00)

28,9 ºC e 33% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2012 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui dia de céu limpo, calor e vento fraco, dia de verão. 
Ontem fiz praia em Ofir, e confesso que a água estava excelente, juntamente com o dia, algum vento mas nada de especial.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,

Ainda à espera que chegue o novo brinquedo...a noite tal como o João Soares disse foi de bastante vento...
Mais um dia de Verão autêntico, máxima a rondar os 29ºc cerca da hora do almoço...depois como vem sendo costume, o vento rodou para NW e a temperatura foi caindo progressivamente...


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Set 2012 às 20:14)

Por cá maxima de 32,1C


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 20:16)

Sigo com 19,7ºC, 76% de HR e Vento Fraco a 8 km/h de NE


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 21:11)

19,2ºC e 79% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2012 às 21:58)

Boa Noite! 

Ainda estão 22.3ºC e 72% HR.

Máxima: 30.8ºC


----------



## Paula (3 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite!

Dia quente e céu praticamente limpo, com vento fraco a moderado. 

A noite está fantástica e neste momento o vento é nulo.


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente com céu geralmente limpo, vento leste durante a manhã, NW a partir do início da tarde.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *19.6 ºc *

tempª máxima: *28.6 ºc *

Rajada máxima : *44 Km/h* de ENE às 09:39 h

*Actual
*
tempª 22. 8 ºc 

Vento N :9 Km/h

Pressão: 1016. 2 hpa

Humidade: 62%

Noite muito agradável, temperatura amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje

tempª mínima: 18,8 ºc 

tempª máxima: 29,8 ºc 

Sigo com 19,1ºC, 78% de HR, 1016,6 hPa de Pressão e Vento Nulo.


----------



## xes (4 Set 2012 às 09:09)

De momento não tenho a estação funcional, mas é estranho como aqui ninguém tem referido o vento que se tem sentido, sempre vento forte durante a noite e manha


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 12:11)

28,0ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2012 às 13:47)

xes disse:


> De momento não tenho a estação funcional, mas é estranho como aqui ninguém tem referido o vento que se tem sentido, sempre vento forte durante a noite e manha



Já é algo normal nestes dias com o vento de Leste.
Rajadas entre os 40 e os 55 km/h.

Mais uma mnima tropical, 20.7ºC
Por agora, 28.1ºC e vento de NNO.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2012 às 14:33)

João Soares disse:


> Já é algo normal nestes dias com o vento de Leste.
> Rajadas entre os 40 e os 55 km/h.
> 
> Mais uma mnima tropical, 20.7ºC
> Por agora, 28.1ºC e vento de NNO.



Exactamente, noites de verão com correntes de leste moderadas fazem prever um dia seguinte quente...por isso a ausência de espanto em relação a isso


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde

 Hoje está verdadeiramente abafado. Muita gente a queixar-se das condições que temos: vento de NE constante seco, muito seco, fumo, nebulosidade alta (com céu muito nublado).
São condições que ainda não tinham aparecido este ano.

Pelo 3º dia consecutivo a ultrapassar os 30ºC.

*Extremos de hoje
Tmín: 15,3ºC
Tmáx: 30,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 27,7 km\h (10.37h)
Hr.mín: 18%

Atual
T: 28,8ºC
Hr: 21%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
P.Atm: 1013,0 hPa
Vméd: 6,1 km\h (NNE)
Raj: 9,7 km\h​*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2012 às 17:39)

Hoje a temperatura esta mais baixa que nos dias anteriores, no entanto com a nebulosidade e a humidade já a subir (68%) torna o dia abafado e enjoativo. 
23.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2012 às 18:11)

Quanto mais depressa eu escrevia mais depressa a temperatura subia.

25.2ºC e 64% HR.
Vento fraco de N.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde!!!

O dia de hoje foi relativamente mais quente do que ontem pois hoje cheguei aos 30,1ºC, neste momento está fresco com a temperatura já nos 19,7ºC e a humidade relativa está nos 77%.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 19:32)

21,0ºc


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2012 às 20:08)

Ainda 25.6ºC e 63%


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2012 às 21:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui lá vai descendo a temperatura, mas está uma noite quente até ao momento.
A nebulosidade alta diminuiu um pouco e o vento segue calmo por agora.

*Atual
T: 22,0ºC
Hr: 37%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
P.Atm: 1012,0 hPa
Vméd: 0,0 km\h 
Raj: 0,0 km\h*​


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Por cá mais quente que ontem, 33,3C


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente, a partir da tarde o céu encobriu por nuvens altas, tornando o ambiente algo abafado..

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *19.5 ºc *

tempº máxima: *29.1 ºc*


*Actual
*
tempª: 24.4 ºc 

Vento NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa

Humidade: 59 %


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 23:21)

O tempo está abafado, vai ser dificil dormir.

Sigo com 20,4ºC, 76% de HR e 1013,3 hPa de Pressão.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2012 às 23:50)

Continua quentinho. 

24.1ºC e 66% HR
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2012 às 01:22)

O vento de Leste já chegou e com ele (como é normal) a grande ventania.

Sigo com 23.0ºC e 68% HR.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2012 às 03:43)

Sigo com 24.6ºC e 51% HR.

Que rica noite de Verão.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 11:34)

Bom Dia!!!


Sigo com 26,9ºC e 44% de HR

Vento Fracoa 13 km/h de Este.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2012 às 13:21)

Boa Tarde! 

Mínima: 21.5ºC

Por agora, vento fraco de ENE.
*30.3ºC* e 43% HR.


----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2012 às 15:17)

Boa tarde

Está um calor que não se pode. E aliada à temperatura está a humidade relativa que pouco abaixo está dos 50%. Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco a ligeiramente moderado.

29,3°C @ 40%
NNW @ 9,7 G 14,8 km/h


----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2012 às 19:16)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo, que bom para refrescar a casa. E a humidade relativa segue o caminho inverso, e vai subindo.
Pela análise da imagem de vapor de água do EUMETSAT, vê-se bem que a troposfera está a ser invadidade por um braço bem carregado de humidade.

Links:
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/WV062/BW/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/TH/index.htm


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 19:24)

Bom final de Tarde!

Sigo com 21,1ºC, 66% de Hum.Relativa, 1012,6 hPa e Vento Fraco a 11 km/h de NNE.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 21:05)

Boa Noite!!!

Sigo com *19,6ºC*, *76%* de HR e Vento *Nulo*.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2012 às 22:01)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente, com a habitual lestada durante a madrugada e manhã.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *19.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *29.8 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *48 Km/h* de E às 09:07 h

*Actual
*
tempª: 23.1 ºc 

Vento N : 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.1 hpa

Humidade: 62 %


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Sigo com 19,4ºC, 76% de HR, 1013,3 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica, Vento a 1,6 km/h de NE.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

*Temperatura Máxima: *31,3ºC


Sigo com 19,1ºC, 77% de HR, 1013,3 hPa e Vento Nulo.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento foi de 19,1ºC.


----------



## FSantos (6 Set 2012 às 02:19)

Boa noite,
Algum dos caros foristas me poderia esclarecer que cheiro doce é este que paira no ar e que é tão característico nos dias com vento de leste. É mais notório à noite.
Alguma arvore, erva?
Obrigado.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2012 às 02:59)

Bolas que calorão! 

Máxima: 31.8ºC

Cheguei agora a casa, com bastante vento de Leste, seco (50%).
*25.3ºC*


----------



## CptRena (6 Set 2012 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Que calor logo pela manha. Às 0900J já ia com 26,1°C na EMA do IM na Universidade de Aveiro. Nem dá para dormir descansado com o quarto tão quente.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 10:05)

Bom Dia!!!!

Calor, calor e calor, sigo com 26,1ºC e 46% de Hr.


Vento de NE a 16 km/h.


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 11:41)

Que ar abafado!
Tenho 26º dentro de casa e chego lá fora e notasse bem a diferença...


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2012 às 12:08)

Mínima: 22.8ºC (perto da 01h, depois disso manteve-se sempre acima dos 24ºC)

Sigo com vento fraco de ENE.
30.7ºC e 44% HR


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 12:52)

Boa Tarde!!

Sigo com uns infernais 32,7ºC, 33 de HR e Vento muito fraco a 6 km/h de NE.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 13:08)

A temperatura ja está a cair e a humidade a aumentar.

Sigo com 30,1ºC e 38% de HR.

Atingi hoje uma máxima de 32,7ºC, nada mau.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 13:12)

Em 4 minutos a temperatura desceu 1ºC

Sigo com 29,1ºC e 42% de HR


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 13:17)

27,9ºC e 44% de HR


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2012 às 13:33)

Máxima: 32.7ºC

Sigo com vento fraco de N.
31.6ºC e 46% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2012 às 14:17)

Boa tarde

Muito calor por aqui. Mantêm-se a sensação de "tempo abafado"
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado - cirrus dispersos e moderada neblina (penso que também algum fumo de incêndios misturado).
O vento sopra fraco de NE.

Dados atuais e extremos do dia (até ao momento...):


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 14:34)

ja começaram a desenvolver Cumulonimbus e ao bocado vi uma congestus a Este.
A instabilidade está se a formar e poderá ja começar amanhã no interior norte e centro.

Sigo com 27,2ºC


----------



## rozzo (6 Set 2012 às 14:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> ja começaram a desenvolver Cumulonimbus e ao bocado vi uma congestus a Este.
> A instabilidade está se a formar e poderá ja começar amanhã no interior norte e centro.
> 
> Sigo com 27,2ºC



Pelo que vejo do satélite, suponho que não são cumulonimbus. Cumulonimbus já implica cumulus com grande extensão vertical e precipitação, até depois da fase de cumulus congestus (_towering cumulus_), e mesmo esses...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towering_cumulus_cloud

Suponho que querias dizer simplesmente, "já se começaram a desenvolver cumulus".


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2012 às 14:55)

E continua a escalada na temperatura...
Neste momento 33,0ºC e 19% de Hr.
Quanto ao vento: varia bastante, ora nulo, ora fraco. Parece-me que as minhas "amigas" aranhas teceram algum tipo de fio no anemómetro que só cede a algumas rajadas de vento. As malandras...

Como refere o Miguel96, já se formam alguns cúmulos para o interior mas ainda de pouca expressão.

P.S.: rozzo, Sempre a aprender...


----------



## CptRena (6 Set 2012 às 15:11)

rozzo disse:


> Pelo que vejo do satélite, suponho que não são cumulonimbus. Cumulonimbus já implica cumulus com grande extensão vertical e precipitação, até depois da fase de cumulus congestus (_towering cumulus_), e mesmo esses...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towering_cumulus_cloud
> 
> Suponho que querias dizer simplesmente, "já se começaram a desenvolver cumulus".



A análise neste momento (Sat24: VIS e IR) mostra de facto algumas formações para estes lados (Norte), mas como foi dito não parecem ter grande extensão vertical.
O calor continua. O vento oscila de direcção entre o NO e o O.

29,4°C @ 40%
O @ 12,6km/h


----------



## Paula (6 Set 2012 às 15:13)

Boas tardes.

Braga hoje está um forno 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
O IM previa para hoje uns generosos 34ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2012 às 15:21)

A temperatura tem estado constante.
Sigo com 29.4ºC e 48% HR


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 15:27)

> ja começaram a desenvolver Cumulonimbus e ao bocado vi uma congestus a Este.



Também já vi essas nuvens, mas por agora só fazem sombra e são pequenitas e muito dispersas.


----------



## CptRena (6 Set 2012 às 15:33)

CptRena disse:


> A análise neste momento (Sat24: VIS e IR) mostra de facto algumas formações para estes lados (Norte), mas como foi dito não parecem ter grande extensão vertical.
> O calor continua. O vento oscila de direcção entre o NO e o O.
> 
> 29,4°C @ 40%
> O @ 12,6km/h



Agora dei uma espreitadela lá para fora e fiquei espantado com as formações que avisto a SE-E. Talvez sejam pyrocumulus do incêndio em Arganil, como a foto mostra no Seguimento Incêndios. Mas nova análise mostra um cluster de formações nesta zona (do Centro ao Norte).


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 15:36)

> Talvez sejam pyrocumulus do incêndio em Arganil, como a foto mostra no Seguimento Incêndios.



Não me parece, penso ser mesmo a formação de nuvens, que pode originar alguma precipitação no interior, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## CptRena (6 Set 2012 às 15:44)

Deixo aqui duas imagens representativas do que se tem vindo a dizer


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Pelo que tenho visto houve nuvens que se dissiparam, portanto não estou à espera de grandes formações...


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2012 às 18:03)

Que dia doentio e horrível. Céu castanho de poeiras e fumo de incêndios.

30.6ºC e 45% HR


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde!!

Realmente ouve formação de nuvens a Este, durante esta tarde. Estes comentários todos é mesmo bom que aconteça para estudar a instabilidade que vai formar-se nos proximos dias "interior norte e centro "e realmente a observação e a formação destas nuvens é um passo muito importante para vermos de facto a instabilidade nos proximos dias no interior.

__________

Sigo com 22,8ºC, 64% de HR, Vento Fraco a 11 km/h de NNE e 1014,2 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.



P.S.Daqui a uns minutos vou colocar uma foto da formação de nuvens a Este e também precisava que me dissesem que tipo de nuvem é .Tem uma elevada altitude.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 18:57)

Cá esta a foto de que falei.


----------



## Paula (6 Set 2012 às 20:25)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia! Ainda esperava uma brisa, agora mais pelo fim da tarde e inicio de noite mas continua tudo muito abafado!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 20:56)

20,8ºC e 75% de HR, ainda está abafado.


----------



## ruka (6 Set 2012 às 21:18)

boas noites!

temperatura em forte queda com a brisa de sul neste momento


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Por cá ainda 27,2C e 43%HR
Maxima de hoje 35,6ºC às 17H01


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 22:13)

20,7ºC e 74% de HR

Vento Fraco de Sul a 5 km/h


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2012 às 22:19)

ruka disse:


> boas noites!
> 
> temperatura em forte queda com a brisa de sul neste momento



Por aqui também a descer bastante depois de um dia quente, sopra agora um vento de S/SW, e até cheira ligeiramente a maresia..

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *22.8 ºc* ( poderá ser batida nos próximos minutos )

tempª máxima: *32.7 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 23.4 ºc 

Vento SW : 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.0 hpa

Humidade: 64 %

Sabe bem esta frescura marítima a entrar depois de tanto calor...


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2012 às 22:32)

A mínima acabou de ser batida, sigo com *22.4 ºc* actuais, vamos lá ver se até ás 23:59 h  mantenho uma mínima tropical...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2012 às 23:32)

Snifa disse:


> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> 
> tempª máxima: *32.7 ºc *



Boa Noite, aqui vai os extremos de hoje, a temperatura máxima coincidiu com a tua Snifa.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 32,7ºC

*Temperatura Mínima: *18,6ºC

*Velocidade Máxima do Vento: *26 km/h


*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura: *20,7ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 74%

*Vento:* Fraco a 3 km/h de Sul

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1015,7 hPa ( a subir )

*Ponto de Orvalho:* 15,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2012 às 23:41)

Boa noite

Por aqui a *Tmáx* foi de *34,7ºC* pelas 16.02h.
Quanto à *Tmín*, esta foi de *15,3ºC* pelas 06.21h.

Foi um dia muito quente na zona, mas todo o litoral norte foi marcado pelas altas temperaturas.
Provavelmente amanhã já ficaremos um pouco distantes destes valores, e depois será para descer mais um pouco. A entrada de ar atlântico tem destas coisas...
Tem sido dias quentes mas agradáveis, num resto de verão interessante - pena que os incêndios (ou melhor, os incendiários!) não dão tréguas.

*Atual
T: 20,3ºC
Hr: 52%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento nulo​*


----------



## CptRena (7 Set 2012 às 01:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cá esta a foto de que falei.



Boa noite

Diria que se trata de um _Towering Cumulus_ ou Cumulus Congestus, como tinhas referido nessa tarde.
Mas outras mentes que digam que acham


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 09:57)

Está nublado, parece que vem lá festa...


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 10:59)

Está a aproximar-se uma célula, vinda de Sudeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 11:01)

Cá está a chegada da trovoada e muita dela já está em território português.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 11:37)

Sigo com Céu Pouco Nebulado, 24,2ºC, 64% de HR, 1018,7 hPa, Vento Fraco a 11 km/h de SSE.


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2012 às 11:55)

Este é o cenário na Gafanha da Nazaré a SE. Formaçao de uma célula que se está a aproximar


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 12:09)

Por aqui já chuviscou, com pingas grossas.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 12:11)

Sigo com 24,3ºC, 64% de HR, Vento Fraco a 8 km/h de SE.


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 12:19)

Parece que vai passar tudo ao lado...
Só lá para a tarde é que se deve formar alguma coisa intersante...


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 13:46)

Por agora o céu está quase limpo, acho que não irá acontecer nada até ao fim do dia...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 13:54)

Boa Tarde!!

Parece que estão umas células a Oeste que podem passar aqui em Espinho.

Sigo com 23,3ºC, 75% de HR e Vento SE a 5 km/h.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2012 às 14:24)

Céu nublado e dia um pouco mais fresco que ontem, mas abafado.

24.4ºC e 70% HR


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 14:59)

27,7ºC e 49% de HR

Vento Fraco a 5 km/h de Este.

Que forno lá fora, mesmo abafado e sol escaldante.


----------



## Paula (7 Set 2012 às 16:01)

Boa tarde.

Céu praticamente limpo e um ar super abafado 
Pela manhã ainda observei alguns Cumulus.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 18:18)

Céu Completamente Limpo, muito calor 28,7ºC e 43% de Humidade Relativa.

Vento Fraco a 3 km/h de Sul.

Quem me dera que a instabilidade do interior norte chegasse aqui a Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 18:25)

Temperatura em queda, agora 27,5ºC e a humidade a aumentar 46% de HR.


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Ainda deu para ver algumas células, mas foi tudo dispersando e dissiparam-se..


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 19:17)

24,7ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Depois de uma máxima de 27.8ºC, eis que a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.
Sigo com 24.0ºC e 63% HR.

Durante a tarde, no horizonte, havia muitos _cumulus_.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Avisto uma célula longe a Este.


----------



## Paula (7 Set 2012 às 19:54)

Este:


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 22:35)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima atingida: 29,6ºC ás 17:36 horas

Temperatura Mínima atingida: 18,7ºC ás 08:11 horas

Velocidade Máxima de Vento: 11 km/h

*Neste momento:*

Céu Limpo

Temperatura: 21,1ºC

Humidade Relativa: 74%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,4 hPa (a Subir)

Vento: Sudoeste a 2 km/h

Ponto de Orvalho: 16,3ºC


----------



## Paula (7 Set 2012 às 23:40)

O IM colocou Braga sob alerta amarelo devido à possibilidade dos aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e das trovoadas, que poderão ser frequentes e dispersas. 

Vamos lá ver o que vem aí...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 23:46)

Sigo com uma noite tropical 20,8ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 10:27)

Bom Dia!!

Manhã de nevoeiro.

Sigo com 19,6ºC, 93% de Humidade Relativa, 1019,9 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento Fraco a 3 km/h de Sueste.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 11:10)

20,1ºC e 91% de HR

O nevoeiro permanece.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2012 às 15:00)

Boas tardes,
Ontem deu para ver boas células a este, hoje nem por isso, o típico escudo anti-trovoadas aqui do litoral está a funcionar bem. 
Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas. 
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco/moderado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2012 às 15:56)

Boa tarde

À distância não tenho dados meteo. Os ladrões de cabos "andem" aí...os malandros! Sem NET, sem televisão, sem telefone, sem dados da estação on-line. Bolas!

Tempo ainda seco, algumas formações cumulares e muita neblina.
Mas para já não parece que venha o que quer que seja. Formações mais generosas para o interior transmontano mas que não deverão afectar o nosso litoral.

*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2012*



> Alguém precisa de orientações pra saber onde está a trovoada ?
> Mário Barros



Eu preciso saber se está a trovejar ou a chover na serra do Gerês?, ou se já choveu ou trovejou hoje de manhã ou durante esta tarde
Pois tenho um casal meu amigo que foi passar férias para aí e precisava de saber como se faz o tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2012*



Miguel96 disse:


> Eu preciso saber se está a trovejar ou a chover na serra do Gerês?, ou se já choveu ou trovejou hoje de manhã ou durante esta tarde
> Pois tenho um casal meu amigo que foi passar férias para aí e precisava de saber como se faz o tempo.



Não, nessa região ainda não trovejou e não deve trovejar  vai seguindo o satélite.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 17:19)

Sigo com 23,6ºC e 77% de HR.

Eu quero que as células que estão no interior venham para aqui para Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 18:59)

21,4ºc


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 21:51)

A minha observação em Oliveira de Azeméis:
- Cheiro a queimado intenso (possivelmente de algum incêndio florestal);
- Céu limpo;
- A Este, está a "relampejar". Os clarões são muito frequentes e consecutivos. 

Aqui vai uma foto:





EDIT: É possível seguir, em algum lado, imagens de satélite em tempo real? Obrigado.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Sigo com 19,9ºC, 89% de Humidade Relativa, vento nulo e 1018,6 hPa de Pressão.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 22:43)

fabiosilva disse:


> EDIT: É possível seguir, em algum lado, imagens de satélite em tempo real? Obrigado.



O mais real que podes ter, que eu saiba, é o Sat24.com


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 22:48)

Confirmo que vejo relampagos a Este.


----------



## DMartins (8 Set 2012 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2012*

Chove largo em Guimarães.
Trovoada com fartura.....


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 22:55)

Mais outro flash agora mesmo.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 22:59)

A instabilidade parece estar a vir para o Litoral, de acordo com o radar.
Daqui também se vê algo. E a atmosfera está saturada, neblina e nevoeiro no horizonte NE.


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mais outro flash agora mesmo.



Por cá, os flash no horizonte Este já estão muito mais calmos... Será que vêm algo para estas bandas?


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:06)

Parece que sim, se não se disiparem as nuvens.

Mais um flash agora, cada vez mais intensa a luz.

Estão a aproximar-se


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 23:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que sim, se não se disiparem as nuvens.
> 
> Mais um flash agora, cada vez mais intensa a luz.
> 
> Estão a aproximar-se



Confirmo, Miguel. Acabei de ver um Flash bastante intenso.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:17)

fabiosilva disse:


> Confirmo, Miguel. Acabei de ver um Flash bastante intenso.



Ainda continua o festival de flashes a Este, agora se vem para aqui, veremos.
Mas á que aproveitar, aqui está ceu pouco nublado a limpo e pode-se estar perfeitamente a olhar para os relampagos a este.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Set 2012 às 23:21)

Boa noite a todos,

Hoje encontro-me por Vila do Conde, e também vislumbro diversos clarões a E. Esperemos uma noite animada...

Continuação de um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 23:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ainda continua o festival de flashes a Este, agora se bem para aqui, veremos.
> Mas á que aproveitar, aqui está ceu pouco nublado a limpo e pode-se estar perfeitamente a olhar para os relampagos a este.



Pelo que observo, do sitio onde estou, parece haver mais actividade para NE. Por isso, pela tua localização, estás privilegiado. 

Mas já começo a notar alguma nebulosidade a vir de Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:28)

fabiosilva disse:


> Pelo que observo, do sitio onde estou, parece haver mais actividade para NE. Por isso, pela tua localização, estás privilegiado.
> 
> Mas já começo a notar alguma nebulosidade a vir de Este.



Eu vejo a nebulosidade toda a Este, mas tu és privilegiado porque chegará aí primeiro, se não se dissipar é claro.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Set 2012 às 23:32)

Vamos ver se chega aqui! Não oiço nada, até porque há uma festa popular por aqui perto.


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vamos ver se chega aqui! Não oiço nada, até porque há uma festa popular por aqui perto.



Não se ouve nada. Só para ver mesmo.  Mas sinceramente, neste momento vejo muitos poucos clarões.  E os que vejo, vem de longe, a NE.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vamos ver se chega aqui! Não oiço nada, até porque há uma festa popular por aqui perto.



Também não oiço nada, é só relampagos, não trovões.

Avistei mais um relampago a Este.


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Daqui de Gondomar nao avisto nada e olhando para o radar a célula já está a perder força. Não chegará aqui a estas bandas.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 23:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vamos ver se chega aqui! Não oiço nada, até porque há uma festa popular por aqui perto.



Aqui também estamos em festa 
Pelo o que observo no radar as células estão a dissipar (reflectividade a diminuir). Parece que não chegará nada para aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:39)

fabiosilva disse:


> Não se ouve nada. Só para ver mesmo.  Mas sinceramente, neste momento vejo muitos poucos clarões.  E os que vejo, vem de longe, a NE.



Agora são muito poucos clarões, mas ainda ocorrem flashes.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:45)

Até ás 2 horas da manhã serão visiveis alguns clarões a Este segundo o meteox.com, o link é: http://meteox.com/forecastloop.aspx?type=3&continent=europa

E também poderá chover, é fraca, mas é alguma.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 23:48)

E de repente tudo ficou nublado. Intenso nevoeiro que se abateu por aqui. Pequenas alterações na intensidade e direcção/sentido do vento trouxeram isto tudo que já se via de certa forma à distância como referi num post anterior.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 23:57)

As células já não chegam aqui, estão a dirigir-se para NW e já estão em Braga, foi bom enquanto durou a esperança delas poderem chegar.

Agora são voces a relatar.
*
Extremos de hoje:
**23,8ºC */ *18,9ºC*


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Por cá cairam à pouco umas gotas, mas fracas....


----------



## fabiosilva (9 Set 2012 às 00:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> As células já não chegam aqui, estão a dirigir-se para NW e já estão em Braga, foi bom enquanto durou a esperança delas poderem chegar.
> 
> Agora são voces a relatar.
> *
> ...



Sim, já não vejo nada... Fiquei com céu limpo em todas as direcções.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 00:04)

fabiosilva disse:


> Sim, já não vejo nada... Fiquei com céu limpo em todas as direcções.



Foi uma boa caçada, a 2ª ronda está se a formar em Espanha, para dirigir-se para Portugal, sentido Este-Oeste.
Se chegar aqui é de manhã, mas acho que não chegarão.


----------



## fabiosilva (9 Set 2012 às 00:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Foi uma boa caçada, a 2ª ronda está se a formar em Espanha, para dirigir-se para Portugal, sentido Este-Oeste.
> Se chegar aqui é de manhã, mas acho que não chegarão.



Mais umas células e começo a ficar viciado nisto.


----------



## CptRena (9 Set 2012 às 00:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Foi uma boa caçada, a 2ª ronda está se a formar em Espanha, para dirigir-se para Portugal, sentido Este-Oeste.
> Se chegar aqui é de manhã, mas acho que não chegarão.



Pois, se calhar já cá não chega nada para hoje. Mas também podemos acordar com uma supresa como já aconteceu uma madrugada em que estava a trovejar e um nevoeiro cerrado.

20,1°C @ 85% (acredito que esteja muito mais pois o ar está saturado (≈100%); nevoeiro; provavelmente o sensor tem pouca exposição à corrente de ar)
OSO @ 4,3 km/h


----------



## CptRena (9 Set 2012 às 01:05)

O nevoeiro levantou um pouco, mas ainda permanece neblina no horizonte
Está frecote e muito húmido, bom para refrescar a casa pois parece que os mosquitos não andam tanto com tanta humidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Bom Domingo para todos!!

Sigo com 20,7ºC, 85% de Hum.Relativa, 1018,0 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento Fraco a 5 kmh de Sueste.


----------



## supercell (9 Set 2012 às 12:13)

Por aqui está sol e avistam-se cumulus a este.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 14:29)

Sigo com 22,7ºC e Vento Fraco a 6 km/h de Este.

78% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## fabiosilva (9 Set 2012 às 17:50)

Tempo bastante nebulado, por estas bandas.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 20:29)

20,1ºC e 1016,9 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Este mês de Setembro está seco e os fetos verdes que nasceram com as chuvas de julho e agosto já estão a secar.

Amanhã o _Instituto de Meteorologia_ prevê chuva fraca ou chuvisco para o grande porto que neste caso engloba Espinho, até ao inicio da manhã.
*
GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu com períodos de maior nebulosidade, apresentando-se muito
nublado e com neblina ou nevoeiro durante a manhã.
_Possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva fraca ou chuvisco até ao
início da manhã_.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *17.1 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.8 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 17.9 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.2 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## supercell (9 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Finalmente um dia fresquinho..


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 22:47)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima atingida: 23,2ºC

Temperatura Mínima atingida: 18,8ºC

Velocidade Máxima de Vento: 10 km/h

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: 18,9ºC

Humidade Relativa: 89%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1017,5 hPa 

Vento: Nulo

Ponto de Orvalho: 17,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, com poucas nuvens e vento muitos fraco e 19,6º.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2012 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,
por aqui dia ameno com bastante nebulosidade, em especial ao início da tarde,  por agora vão aparecendo boas abertas. 
A ver se cai alguma chuvinha esta madrugada.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2012 às 18:41)

Neste momento estão a apreciar uma celula enorme a Oeste, com comprimento enorme.

Imagens Radar do IM






Meteogalacia






Vamos a ver se chove alguma coisa, era bom.
São mesmo interessantes as células a Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Já chove por aqui, e com pingas grossas!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2012 às 18:52)

Chove por aqui também...que pena ainda não ter a estação nova...


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2012 às 18:56)

Essas células estão embebidas na frente que tem estado a passar lentamente, sobre o Continente. Mas não parece com grande desenvolvimento, mas já é qualquer coisa.

Por aqui tem estado sol com alguns cirrus.

24,9°C @ 70%
S @ 6,4 G 11,9 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2012 às 19:02)

CptRena disse:


> Essas células estão embebidas na frente que tem estado a passar lentamente, sobre o Continente. Mas não parece com grande desenvolvimento, mas já é qualquer coisa.
> 
> Por aqui tem estado sol com alguns cirrus.
> 
> ...



Foram só umas pingas...coisa pouca...


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2012 às 19:03)

Aqui está a começar a pingar e com muito sol.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2012 às 19:40)

Boas,

Dia com céu a variar entre o pouco e o muito nubado.
Tatual: 23.3ºC

Tmax.28.1ºC


----------



## Paula (10 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Boa noite.

Até meio da manhã o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado.
O resto do dia foi marcado por nebulosidade alta.


----------



## fabiosilva (10 Set 2012 às 22:11)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Até meio da manhã o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado.
> O resto do dia foi marcado por nebulosidade alta.



Sim, bastante nebulosidade mas só isso. Destaque apenas para o tempo fresquinho..


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.5 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.7 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 18.6ºc 

Vento: SSW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.2 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, à tarde um aguaceiro muito curto não acumulou precipitação.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Bons Dias!

Sigo com uns agradáveis 23,5ºC, 68% de Humidade Relativa, 1018,8 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento de WNW a 5 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 14:33)

24,0ºC e 74% de Hr


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 15:20)

Sigo com 23,2ºC, 78% de HR e Vento a 11 km/h de Este


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde

Está a ser um dia muito húmido aliado a temperaturas relativamente altas, aqui para este cantinho.

25,8°C @ 72%
O @ 13,4 G 18,7 km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2012 às 19:26)

Boa tarde

Por cá até meio da tarde o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, ficando entretanto pouco nublado a limpo.
O vento tem soprado fraco.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Boa Noite!!!

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: *25,2ºC

*Temperatura Mínima: *18,1ºC

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura: *20,6ºC

*Humidade: *90%

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1019,5 hPa (a subir)

*Vento: *3 km/h de Nordeste


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Ainda 20,1ºC e 91%

Vento com rajadas a 8 km/h, significa que amanhã vamos ter um dia quente. Sopra de Nordeste.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2012 às 23:42)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima:* 15.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.2 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª 18.7 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia agradável com céu por vezes nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2012 às 10:59)

Bom Dia!!!

Manhã de Céu Limpo e uns agradáveis 21,6ºC.

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: 21,6ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020,4 hPa
Vento: Norte a 6 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2012 às 17:58)

Sigo com 21,1ºC, 79% de HR e Vento a aumentar de intensidade, moderado de Este a 26 km/h. O vento aumentou de intensidade de repente.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2012 às 18:01)

Rajada de 31 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2012 às 20:31)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje o dia foi de Céu Limpo de manhã e de tarde, só no final da tarde é que começou o céu a encobrir por Cirrostratus.
A manhã e a tarde de hoje foram ventosas.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: *23,2ºC

*Temperatura Mínima: *17,8ºC

*Velocidade Máxima do Vento:* 31 km/h



*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* 19,1ºC

*Humidade: *85%

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1019,4 hPa

*Vento: *18km/h de Norte





Aqui vos deixo duas fotografias do Céu de hoje, fotografadas á 30 minutos:


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2012 às 12:20)

Bom Dia!!!

Já tive 24,1ºC ás 11:32 da manhã, agora eu tenho 19,6ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2012 às 13:26)

Boa tarde

Céu com muita nebulosidade alta, temperatura atual 28.2ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2012 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

Tempo agradavelmente quente.
O vento vai soprando fraco de ENE.
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta mas a diminuir.

Dados atuais:


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *14.4 ºc *

máxima: *26.1 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª: 22.2 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 67%

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, nevoeiro matinal dissipando-se rapidamente , a tarde foi agradável e já se sentiu algum calor..


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2012 às 23:01)

Por cá ainda maxima de 32.1C e rajada maxima de 37,8Kms/h


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Calor a esta hora. Bastante...
Quase 17h, meio de setembro e *32ºC* de temperatura.
A salientar também a baixa humidade - quase "extrema": *12%*. Um dos valores mais baixos que tive.
O vento de NE fraco mas constante é responsável por isto.

O facto é que estamos em setembro e as culturas já estão a entrar em fase de sequeiro; ainda bem...só aumenta o risco de incêndio


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Set 2012 às 18:20)

Dia bem quente por estas bandas, a rondar os 30ºc de máxima, mesmo assim durante a tarde estive na praia de Leça da Palmeira e a nortada era moderada...e bem mais fresco que uns 3/4km mais para o interior...o costume portanto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2012 às 18:22)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui dia quente com pouca nebulosidade e vento fraco. 
Bom para quem está de férias, que não é o meu caso. 

Bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Set 2012 às 21:21)

Por cá maxima de 32,8C


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2012 às 23:24)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje a temperatura máxima atingida foi de *29,0ºC* e a tempratura Mínima atingida ainda não é possivel determinar porque o dia só acaba ás 14 horas.
De tarde predominou a nortada moderada, com menos vento em relação a ontem, a rajada máxima atingida foi de *24 km/h*.

*Neste momento:*
Temperatura: 18,2ºC
Humidade Relativa: 77%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1014,1 hPa
Vento:0 a 2 km/h


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2012 às 12:26)

Que calor.... Devem estar quase 30º lá fora.


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2012 às 12:39)

Está quentinho mesmo. Céu limpo com sol torrante 

AveiroSul segue com 29,1°C @ 47% ONO @ 9,7km/h

Gafanha da Nazaré com 27,3°C @ 48% N @ 6,9km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Set 2012 às 13:31)

Por cá 32,2C e 33%HR


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2012 às 14:36)

A percentagem de humidade no ar está baixa e com este sol..


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde!!

Por enquanto posso dizer que está menos calor do que ontem, atingi 25,6ºC, agora sigo com 24,8ºC.


Vento Fraco a 8 km/h de NNE e 49% de Humidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Em Ovar - São Miguel estão 33,3ºC segundo a EM amadora do wunderground.
Aqui estão 26,1ºC também calor, mas não tanto como Ovar.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Set 2012 às 17:17)

Por cá já andou nos 32,8C


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 18:04)

Sigo com 24,6ºC, 49% de HR, Vento Fraco a 6 km/h de NW e 1011,9 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2012 às 22:05)

Boas noites, 

hoje esteve um dia quente, céu geralmente limpo de nuvens, bastante fumo de incêndio visível durante a tarde.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *18.1 ºc *

máxima: *30.3 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 21.6 ºc 

Vento nulo.

Pressão: 1012.1 hpa

Humidade: 53%


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 15:02)

Boas Tardes!!

Sigo com 21,0ºC, Vento Fraco a 5 km/h de Este e 80% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 15:22)

Com o nevoeiro que se faz sentir agora sigo com *19,9ºC* e *83%* de HR.
A temperatura está a descer muito.
É a 2ª vez que o nevoeiro vem hoje por estas bandas, sol-nevoeiro, nevoeiro-sol.

*Temperaturas da Estações Meteorológicas Vizinhas do Wunderground:*

Espinho- 19,7ºC
Arada- 28,5ºC
Ovar(São Miguel)- 25,8ºC
Lordelo do Ouro- 20,2ºC
Medas- 28,8ºC
ISEP- 22,3ºC
Leça da Palmeira(Sardoal)- 19,2ºC
Leça da Palmeira- 20,9ºC
Gafanha da Nazaré- 23,5ºC
Aveiro Sul- 22,7ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 16:55)

Começou a morrinhar aqui em Espinho

Sigo com 18,9ºC e 88% de HR

Aqui vai uma foto do nevoeiro intenso que se faz agora






Sigo com 18,7ºC.

Alguém daqui do litoral que queira colocar umas fotos do nevoeiro que se sente agora?


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2012 às 17:34)

Pelo Aviz o nevoeiro vai e vem, mas foi óptimo a sua aparição no final da Meia Maratona Sport Zone, para refrescar na chegada...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 18:40)

Muito fresco lá fora devido ao nevoeiro que se faz, embora o céu já esteja quase limpo, na praia foi ainda o lugar que ainda não descobriu.

*Neste momento:*

18,2ºC e 89% de Humidade Relativa

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: 25,7ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 15,4ºC*

*Velocidade do Vento Máxima: 13 km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2012 às 21:05)

Sigo com 17,6ºC e 91% de HR


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2012 às 21:45)

Boa noite

Foi um fim de semana quente, mais ontem que hoje, mas de autêntico verão.
O vento soprou fraco.
Alguma nebulosidade alta mas a deixar passar os raios de sol - sensação térmica marcada durante a tarde.
As noites já são tipicamente de final de verão mas ainda assim bem suportáveis...

Saliento a *Tmáx.* de sábado: *33,5ºC*

Dados atuais e extremos de ontem e de hoje:






P.S.: o valor de precipitação anual não está correcto

Boa semana a todos


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2012 às 21:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> P.S.: o valor de precipitação anual não está correcto
> 
> Boa semana a todos



Boas. Se souberes o valor correcto podes editar um ficheiro nos dados do Cumulus para fazer isso voltar ao normal e não teres medições disparatadas.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.7 ºc *

máxima: *26.5 ºc* 


*Actual
*
tempª: 17.3 ºc 

Vento: W : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Dia mais fresco que ontem, alguma nebulosidade alta, foi visível  uma faixa de nevoeiro junto ao mar.

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, algum nevoeiro/neblina em certas zonas.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2012 às 22:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. Se souberes o valor correcto podes editar um ficheiro nos dados do Cumulus para fazer isso voltar ao normal e não teres medições disparatadas.



Já tentei mas até agora sem sucesso.
Se souberes qual diz-me.
Obrigado
...............

Neste momento já com *14,2ºC* de temperatura. Mais uma noite fresca...as janelas estão escancaradas para dormir melhor


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Dia morno hoje, nada comparado com os anteriores hoje...a partir do final da tarde começou a entrar bastante nevoeiro terra dentro, o que nos proporcionou uma sensação bem agradável de ar fresco =)
Mantém-se a humidade, mas o nevoeiro dissipou-se por estas bandas agora...


----------



## Estação SP (17 Set 2012 às 00:34)

Muito nevoiro lá fora.

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: 18,5ºC

Humidade: 90%

Vento: 1,1km/h de NE

Rajada: 2,5km/h


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto por nevoeiro e nuvens baixas. Estão 18,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2012 às 16:34)

Céu totalmente encoberto com nuvens altas...vento fraco de oeste, estarão uns 21-22ºc...


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2012 às 20:04)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia terminou muito nublado e algo fresco, assim como todo o dia, mas sem registo de precipitação.
Vamos ver o que nos traz o dia de amanhã, pois há alguma probabilidade de ver cair chuvinha. 

Abraço.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2012 às 22:30)

Sigo com 19,3ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2012 às 22:45)

Boa noite

Por aqui céu muito nublado, temperatura atual 20.5ºC.

Tmax.26.2ºC
Tmin.17.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2012 às 22:47)

Boas noites, 

Hoje esteve um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.Ao início da manhã algum nevoeiro.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.7 ºc *

máxima: *23.3 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 18.4 ºc 

Vento: SW : 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.1 hypa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite

Será que estou a ver bem ou ainda ninguém disse nada por estas bandas hoje 

Temperatura atual: 20.5ºC
Tmax.27.1ºC


----------



## CptRena (18 Set 2012 às 22:31)

Estamos todos à espera de convectividade com bons aguaceiros e algumas DEA para animar.
Para não ficar assim no offtopic, deixo aqui que foi um dia com menos nebulosidade que ontem, mas a humidade mantém-se alta.

Agora tenho uma nova estação por onde me seguir, se não te importares Estação SP, deixo aqui os dados actuais:

18,2°C @ 87%
SO @ 1,1 G 6,1 km/h
1014hPa (esta pressão já confio, em comparação com a do ILHAVOG2 que parece estar descalibrada)


----------



## Estação SP (18 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Claro que nao me importo  Está online mas ainda estou a fazer alguns testes, mas como nao tenho estado por casa nao tem dado para ver muito bem a coisa. Só mesmo ao fim de semana.

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *24,9ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *18,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35,6km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,0ºC

Humidade: 87%

Vento: 2,5km/h SW


----------



## stormiday (18 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Boas.

Por estes lados tudo calmo

Sigo com céu limpo, 17,5ºC, vento de SE a 5 km/h e humidade de 65%

Que tédio...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2012 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Foi um dia agradável, algo quente de dia e fresco pela madrugada.
Alguma nebulosidade média-alta pela tarde deixou o sol brilhar bastante. Já a manhã foi marcada pela muita nebulosidade que apenas (e só isso) ameaçou deixar uns pingos.
O vento soprou fraco - o meu anemómetro é que tem estado muito "quieto". As teias de aranha ao redor inviabilizam a rotação com ventos muito fracos. Apenas nas rajadas maiores ele roda. Espero amanhã ter uma "conversinha" com as amigas aranhinhas...

Infelizmente parece que as previsões de chuva para o fim de semana já "secaram". Agora a previsão aponta para a possibilidade de chuva apenas lá para 3ª feira. Começa a aumentar o stresse hídrico sobre as florestas e com isso aprontam-se os incêndios de outono para bater à porta do litoral norte. Em força!

*Tmín: 15,6ºC
Tmáx: 29,1ºC

Atual
T: 16,5ºC
Hr: 70%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento: ?!​*


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Mas ainda ninguem sabe como se vai comportar a atmosfera a partir de Sexta, tudo depende da Nadine!!
Eu ainda tenho esperança de ter um fim-de-semana de chuva


----------



## Veterano (19 Set 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã com algum nevoeiro baixo, a dissipar. E uns agradáveis 20,3º, com vento muito fraco.


----------



## CptRena (19 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui também está a ser uma manhã de nevoeiro, como se pode ver pelo Sat24 Vis.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2012 às 13:30)

Já com a nova estação meteorológica...dia muito quente por estas bandas...actuais 31,2ºc....ainda a confirmar se o posicionamento a sul não inflaciona a temperatura...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2012 às 14:36)

Vento começou a soprar mais intensamente de NW e a temperatura teve uma quebra acentuada depois de já ter estado nos 32,2ºc, actuais *29,4ºc* e *43%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (19 Set 2012 às 15:25)

Por Rio Tinto o Verão a despedir-se, com pompa e circunstância: 30,8º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Set 2012 às 19:24)

Dia quente, sempre com o céu pouco nublado. Temperatura actual: 27.8 °C


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2012 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

Dia quente com céu geralmente limpo 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.3 ºc *

máxima: *28.5 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª: 22.2 ºc 

Vento: SSE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.6 hpa

Humidade: 70 %


----------



## jpmartins (20 Set 2012 às 00:02)

Boa noite

O dia foi marcado pela presença do sol, poucas nuvens e tempratura alta para variar 

Tmax.29.2ºC

Tatual 20.3ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto com céu quaser limpo, vento muito fraco e já 22,1º, a prometer mais um dia quente.


----------



## 1337 (20 Set 2012 às 14:17)

Bem vamos no dia 20 de Setembro e tenho 20 dias consecutivos com temperaturas acima de 25ºC , 15 desses 20 com temperatura igual ou superior a 30ºC. ainda ontem a máxima foi de 32.2ºC. De facto este mes se acabasse agora tinha uma anomalia gigante na temperatura.


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2012 às 14:23)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está sol e está vento de sul, a adivinhar chuva  no próximo fim de semana

Cumprimentos


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2012 às 15:53)

Já se vêm nuvenzitas....


----------



## jpmartins (20 Set 2012 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Mais um dia quente, para o final do dia apareceu alguma nebulosidade alta.
Tatual 22ºC

Tmax.29.6ºC


----------



## Estação SP (20 Set 2012 às 23:41)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *25,5ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,0ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *29,5km/h*


----------



## fabiosilva (21 Set 2012 às 00:07)

Por cá, pouco a acrescentar relativamente aos últimos dias. Algumas nuvens, chuva nada. Hoje o dia foi bastante limpo. O único "registo" que faço é que tenho sentido o tempo cada vez mais fresco. Típico da altura do ano.... Outono à porta!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2012 às 08:47)

Bons dias, 

começa a chover neste momento !


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2012 às 09:40)

Já acumula, *0.3 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2012 às 10:42)

Bons dias.

Depois de alguma "morrinha", começa agora a chover a sério 
Mas que maravilha!


----------



## Iceberg (21 Set 2012 às 11:21)

De facto, agora chove de forma moderada em Braga, confesso que não esperava muito esta precipitação. 

Pelas imagens do satélite, na próxima hora a chuvinha será em decréscimo, para desaparecer pela hora do almoço.


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Iceberg disse:


> De facto, agora chove de forma moderada em Braga, confesso que não esperava muito esta precipitação.
> 
> Pelas imagens do satélite, na próxima hora a chuvinha será em decréscimo, para desaparecer pela hora do almoço.



Exactamente.
Parou de chover já desde as 13h, mais coisa menos coisa.

O sol voltou, ainda que acompanhado por bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Por cá tivemos chuva fraca (durante minutos quase moderada) mas de curta duração - ainda sem acumulação.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado a encoberto e o vento é fraco de SO.

*Atual
T: 22,0ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h de SO
Rajada: 9,4 km\h de SO​*
Vai ser este fim de semana que teremos a tão aguardada chuva, em quantidades razoáveis. Alguma animação então...
*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2012 às 17:21)

Boas Tardes!!

Por aqui por Espinho a chuva fraca que se fez de manhã acumulou *0,2 mm*.
Este mês de Setembro leva *0,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Set 2012 às 20:14)

Por cá acumulou 1,8mm


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2012 às 20:21)

Fiquei agora a saber (pois não estava em casa) que aqui perto ouve um "mini-tornado" hoje de manhã, 
que num rodopio projectou mangueiras de irrigação e alguns objectos pelo ar mais de 20 metros...

Fui ver e realmente as mangueiras encontram-se espalhadas...

Parece ter sido algo isolado, mas segundo testemunhas ainda mandou respeito...


----------



## CptRena (21 Set 2012 às 20:50)

supercell disse:


> Fiquei agora a saber (pois não estava em casa) que aqui perto ouve um "mini-tornado" hoje de manhã,
> que num rodopio projectou mangueiras de irrigação e alguns objectos pelo ar mais de 20 metros...
> 
> Fui ver e realmente as mangueiras encontram-se espalhadas...
> ...



Eu reparei numa protuberância na base de uma nuvem esta manhã. Não sei se entretanto se desenvolveu mais. Mas o céu esta manhã esteve mesmo a pedi-las, mostrava alguma instabilidade. Mas não chegou a cair pingo, que eu saiba.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 20:59)

supercell disse:


> Fiquei agora a saber (pois não estava em casa) que aqui perto ouve um "mini-tornado" hoje de manhã,
> que num rodopio projectou mangueiras de irrigação e alguns objectos pelo ar mais de 20 metros...
> 
> Fui ver e realmente as mangueiras encontram-se espalhadas...
> ...



Antes de mais, "mini-tornado" não existe, ou é tornado ou não é. Apenas as mangueiras voaram ? Ou há mais estragos ?


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2012 às 22:02)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*16.8ºc *

máxima: *22.9 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada : *0.5 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 18.3 ºc 

Vento S : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Humidade: 80%


Dia de céu muito nublado, em especial durante a manhã com alguma chuva, a partir da tarde diminuição de nebulosidade e temperaturas agradáveis.


----------



## fabiosilva (21 Set 2012 às 22:38)

Bom, o dia de hoje foi de muitas nuvens! Quanto à chuva, veio de manhã mas só de passagem.


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2012 às 22:42)

eu por cá acumulei 0.5 mm com uns chuviscos de manhã


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2012 às 23:04)

supercell disse:


> Fiquei agora a saber (pois não estava em casa) que aqui perto ouve um "mini-tornado" hoje de manhã,
> que num rodopio projectou mangueiras de irrigação e alguns objectos pelo ar mais de 20 metros...
> 
> Fui ver e realmente as mangueiras encontram-se espalhadas...
> ...



Se existir alguma notícia sobre esse tornado na internet publica aqui no fórum e se existir fotos ainda melhor.


----------



## Estação SP (21 Set 2012 às 23:52)

De manha tambem vi essas nuvens a Este da Gafanha da Nazaré mas nao dei importancia, chegaram-me foi a dizer que tinha estado a chover em Aveiro.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *26,9ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,7ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,7ºC

Humidade: 82%

Vento: 3,6km/h de SE


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia

Bem, parece que é entre hoje e amanhã que vamos levar com uma rega.
Na imagem de radar já se vão apanhando algumas zonas ali sobre o Atlântico com precipitação.
O vento está a ganhar cada vez mais velocidade.

Condições segundo a estação do Estação SP, neste momento:

26,1°C @ 52%
OSO @ 28,0 G 36,7km/h
1012hPa


ACTUALIZAÇÃO @ 1256Z

Continua o vento com rajadas cada vez mais violentas e já se vê escuridão no horizonte Oeste.
Vamos lá ver se isto dá ou não dá molho desta vez


25,4°C @ 60%
SO @ 29,4 G 47,9km/h
1011hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2012 às 17:33)

Boas,
Por aqui a tarde está bem agradável, temperatura amena, céu nublado por nuvens altas e o vento já soprou com mais intensidade, neste momento sopra fraco.
Pelo que vejo no satélite, a frente tem vindo a dissipar um pouco, embora tenha alguma actividade, se chegar assim ao continente muitas zonas ficarão sem ver chover. Vamos ver a sua evolução nestas próximas horas, espero por surpresas.


----------



## Paula (22 Set 2012 às 19:23)

Boa tarde!

O tempo já começa a querer dar um ar de que vai mesmo mudar. O vento tem dado sinal disso mesmo, e o céu está a ficar nublado.

Vamos ver o que temos pela frente, pois espero que o litoral leve uma boa rega


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2012 às 19:35)

Neste momento, está tudo muito calmo, o vento já acalmou mais e consigo ver o brilho do sol entre as nuvens na direção do mar. O céu encontra-se ainda com alguma nebulosidade alta e nada demais.

Quanto à frente, já a vi melhor, penso que está a perder força, a meu ver apenas vai existir algum chuva nada por aí alem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2012 às 19:48)

Realmente já esteve com um aspecto bem melhor, mas também temos que ver que o melhor da precipitação está previsto quase no fim da madrugada, portanto até lá as coisas vão-se recompor, espero eu. 
Neste momento o vento volta a intensificar, e o céu está nublado, mas com boas abertas.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 19:51)

Boa tarde,

De regresso com a nossa estação Davis Vantage Vue já calibrada...vento moderado de sudoeste, certamente teremos chuva já esta madrugada...muitas nuvens a chegar... *22,5ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 20:27)

Toca a seguir de perto o satélite, para já não me parece muito animador para as próximas horas...mas vamos lá ver se algumas células não crescer ao aproximarem.se à chegada da terra...
Mantém-se o vento, *22,5ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2012 às 21:16)

Avisto  neste momento para oeste uns flashes,nitidamente descargas entre nuvens.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 21:21)

Snifa disse:


> Avisto  neste momento para oeste uns flashes,nitidamente descargas entre nuvens.



Para já não vejo ainda nada Snifa, mas também não tenho estado muito atento a isso
O aviso amarelo do IM em relação ao aumento da intensidade do vento inicia-se às 0h e de precipitação forte às 3h, como tal a "animação" deverá começar mais a meio da madrugada...


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2012 às 21:44)

confirmo os flaches no mar mas não sei se virão para terra


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Confirmo também, já vi um clarão para o lado do mar. 
Neste momento tudo calmo muito pouco vento ouvem-se os cães a ladrar e boa temperatura.
Espero pelas trovoadas!!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 21:55)

rfilipeg disse:


> Confirmo também, já vi um clarão para o lado do mar.
> Neste momento tudo calmo muito pouco vento ouvem-se os cães a ladrar e boa temperatura.
> Espero pelas trovoadas!!



Pelo Radar certamente serão estas células a provocarem as descargas eléctricas...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 21:55)

Ao bocado vi um clarão a Oeste!!!


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 21:58)

Está a trovejar do lado do mar....  lá para as 2 da manha seremos atingidos segundo o que vejo no radar....


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2012 às 22:01)

supercell disse:


> Está a trovejar do lado do mar....  lá para as 2 da manha seremos atingidos segundo o que vejo no radar....



Eu acho que para já não, porque as células parecem estar a deslocar numa direção Norte7Nordeste. Vamos a ver em todo o caso.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 22:07)

> Antes de mais, "mini-tornado" não existe, ou é tornado ou não é. Apenas as mangueiras voaram ? Ou há mais estragos ?



Mini-tornado existe, sei que não é o mais cientificamente correcto mas foi apenas uma expressão que usei para dizer que foi um tornado, ou nem isso em pequena escala, segundo testemulhas foram apenas mangueiras que voaram, folhas e poeira, mas foi muito localizado e muito breve, mas ainda fez mangueiras rodopiar no ar.


P.S: Os Flashes de trovoada estão mais próximos...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 22:26)

Festival de flashes a Oeste, espectacular.


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2012 às 22:26)

Belos clarões que se tem estado a ver e intensos. Mas penso que as células estejam a andar paralelamente à costa, logo penso que estas células não chegam a terra.


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2012 às 22:26)

Boa noite

Há animação sobre o oceano. Estou a seguir pela rádio em ≈300kHz  Espectáculo!


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 22:32)

Ainda está longe..., mas penso que a zona do porto para cima será mais afectada.

P.S: Grande relâmpago agora...


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 22:33)

> Estou a seguir pela rádio em ≈300kHz



A seguir na rádio o quê?


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2012 às 22:38)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Há animação sobre o oceano. Estou a seguir pela rádio em ≈300kHz  Espectáculo!



obrigadão há anos que quero saber a frequencia radio dos relampagos


----------



## overcast (22 Set 2012 às 22:40)

Uma série de clarões bem visíveis pela webcam da Praia da Barra! Verdade seja dita que estas câmeras situadas no litoral não são só para os surfistas.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Por cá vento de 37km/h e alguns pingos fracos, e 1008,7hpas


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 22:49)

overcast disse:


> Uma série de clarões bem visíveis pela webcam da Praia da Barra! Verdade seja dita que estas câmeras situadas no litoral não são só para os surfistas.



Já não me lembrava da camara, obrigado *overcast*. Quem quiser ver os clarões aqui em Espinho a Oeste vá ao site www.oceanlook.com e escolha a camara que queira ver.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Aqui vai o video dos relampagos a Oeste que se vê perfeitamente neste momento:


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xskXgHAYcc&feature=youtu.be[/VIDEO]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xskXgHAYcc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Avaliando a situação do satélite, na próxima hora espero animação a chegar no extremo NW, Viana do Castelo e arredores...
No NW da Galiza começa já a acumular e rajadas já superiores a 80km/h, é esperado que a meio da madrugada tenhamos um cenário idêntico por estas bandas...


----------



## Estação SP (22 Set 2012 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,4ºC

Temperatura Mínima: 16,0ºC

Rajada Máxima: 49km/h


Dados Atuais:

Temperatura: 22,7ºC

Humidade: 64%

Vento: 22,0km/h SE


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2012 às 23:02)

camrov8 disse:


> obrigadão há anos que quero saber a frequencia radio dos relampagos



Hehe! É isso mesmo, uma das frequências em que se pode seguir as DEAs, segundo a wikipedia e não só

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_detection
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/lightning.html

Para quem tiver um rádio daqueles mais elaborados e com recepção LW (a opção a seleccionar para sintonizar em 300kHz; Longwave (LW) - onda longa ou de baixa frequência - ou em alemão Langwellenrundfunk (LW))

As descargas não param e estão com mais cadência agora.


----------



## overcast (22 Set 2012 às 23:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já não me lembrava da camara, obrigado *overcast*. Quem quiser ver os clarões aqui em Espinho a Oeste vá ao site www.oceanlook.com e escolha a camara que queira ver.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2012 às 23:07)

Grande relâmpago sobre o mar a SW, e já ronca ao longe....


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:11)

Snifa disse:


> Grande relâmpago sobre o mar a SW, e já ronca ao longe....



Confirmo a visualização de relâmpagos a SW,não é preciso muito tempo para se ver meia dúzia deles...não acredito no entanto que essa instabilidade chegue até a esta zona...


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Estive agora na varanda, e avista-se alguns relâmpagos.
Está quentinho lá fora (22.6ºC)


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 23:14)

João Soares disse:


> Estive agora na varanda, e avista-se alguns relâmpagos.
> Está quentinho lá fora (22.6ºC)



Aqui também 22,6ºC.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:17)

Parece que por aqui o vento intensificou-se... e os flash's estão um pouco mais perto..


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:17)

A temperatura anda tudo a rondar o mesmo...bastante estável já há muitas horas...*22,4ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2012 às 23:18)

Parece que a coisa vai começar cá por cima, para já só mesmo o aumento do vento e a diminuição da pressão


----------



## stormiday (22 Set 2012 às 23:18)

Boa noite.
Já se avistam vários relampagos ao longe a Oeste
Para já sigo com uns agradáveis 23.1ºC, vento de SE a 20 km/h e 1006.5 mbar.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:24)

Cá está aquilo que temos estado a ver passar a W/SW...


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Muito raio tem estado a cair por estes lados 

23,2°C @ 63%
S @ 15,8 G 23,3 km/h
1008hPa (grande queda de pressão, ≈3-4mb, desde que reportei ao inicio da tarde

Então colega, foi postar a mesma imagem enquanto eu escrevia o post


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Aqui em Aveiro só vamos levar com os restos de Sul/sudoeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 23:27)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: 25,0ºC

Temperatura Mínima: 16,3ºC

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: 22,8ºC

Humidade:68%

Vento:SW a 13 km/h

Pressão Atmosférica: 1007,5 hPa


----------



## Profetaa (22 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Bastante actividade a oeste..
Que saudades...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 23:32)

_*Imagem Radar*_






Temperatura a Subir, Humidade a descer e o vento a aumentar de velocidade.

22,9ºC, 67% de HR e Vento a 18 km/h de SE


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:33)

As células que estão a chegar à zona de Viana do Castelo até ao norte da Galiza estão em franco crescendo de força a chegar a terra...vem aí molho do grande no Alto Minho...

Por aqui temos de esperar, para já está a correr como é costume...sempre o NW em primeiro plano...


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Por cá tambem relampagos....


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:36)

Vamos apanhar "restos" vindos de Sul.


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2012 às 23:38)

É com cada clarão que se vê. Para os lados do mar deve de ribombar bem!!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:41)

Já chove


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:42)

Por aqui tudo calmo ainda os clarões e nada mais...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2012 às 23:45)

supercell disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo ainda os clarões e nada mais...



Vão caindo umas pingas, mas o vento é tanto que seca logo tudo...actividade eléctrica bem visível, mais a oeste agora...é uma questão de tempo parece-me...


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2012 às 23:48)




----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Que relâmpagos agora!


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2012 às 23:49)




----------



## C.R (22 Set 2012 às 23:53)

Está muito longe de chegar a terra...
Já vi 2 grandes raios mas o que se nota mesmo é o vento que é constante e moderado...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2012 às 23:55)

Alguns relâmpagos,em especial os nuvem /solo,neste caso nuvem/mar,são muito grossos, já deu para ouvir uns roncos distantes, o vento está com rajadas de S/SW que já atingem os 50 Km/h.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Está a ficar mais perto...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 00:03)

Belos roncos de momento e muita actividade eléctrica, as pingas não passaram disso...mais perto, confirmo...


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:07)

Agora parece que acalmou...


----------



## ogalo (23 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Por aqui já chova e troveja ...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 00:16)

O mesmo cenário aqui, pode ser que esta ligeira acalmia consiga "acumular" e intensificar mais a instabilidade mais a meio da madrugada. Exceptuando esta célula encostada no litoral norte....parece tudo calmo...

Entretanto começou a chover...


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:21)

Por aqui nada... Apenas uns flashes esparços...


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:37)

Está mais pausada a trovoada, mas o vento está mais forte e deve começar a chuver....


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2012 às 00:41)

Boa noite

Cheguei agora da praia da Vagueira, há 2h que avisto clarões sobre o mar.
As células estão a formar-se a SW, não deve tardar para chegar cá alguma coisa


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:44)

> Cheguei agora da praia da Vagueira, há 2h que avisto clarões sobre o mar.
> As células estão a formar-se a SW, não deve tardar para chegar cá alguma coisa



Fixe, não pensava que ainda iamos ter festa...


----------



## stormiday (23 Set 2012 às 00:46)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Cheguei agora da praia da Vagueira, há 2h que avisto clarões sobre o mar.
> As células estão a formar-se a SW, não deve tardar para chegar cá alguma coisa



Espero bem que sim porque para já é só "ver passar a banda".
Isso na Vagueira devia de ser espetacular! É como ver um espetáculo sentado na cadeira da orquestra


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 00:47)

Cai há pouco um aguaceiro de curta duração.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 00:50)

João Soares disse:


> Cai há pouco um aguaceiro de curta duração.



Aqui também João, voltam as descargas eléctricas a oeste...bem perto agora

Quem não trabalhar amanhã pode ter pela frente uma noite bem interessante, eu cá trabalho de manhã mas até as 2h vou ver no que dá...


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 00:51)

Aqui para o Porto durante as próximas horas não se passará nada recorrendo ao satélite. Para já tem sido só ver bem longe.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2012 às 00:52)

A trovoada está mais espaçada, mas a chuva segue intensa.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 00:55)

Célula a crescer a sul de Aveiro...vamos ter animação....já chove moderado aqui...


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2012 às 00:57)

Boa noite,

Mais um fim-de-semana por* Vila do Conde*. A trovoada está a aproximar-se. Os trovões estão cada vez mais audíveis... 

De realçar que já desde as 22h se avistam relâmpagos no mar. A chuva essa, agora cai certinha....

Grande abraço a todos


----------



## stormiday (23 Set 2012 às 00:58)

Já tinha saudades destes episódios mesmo que em Fermentelos ainda não tenha caido nem um pingo


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 00:58)

Rugiu alto!!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 00:58)

Que estoiro mesmo agora...continua a cair, embora timidamente...
Sejas bem vinda...


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 01:01)

Chove moderadamente!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:03)

Por aqui alternam os momentos em que a precipitação parece que se vai intensificar, como depois volta a diminuir a intensidade...para já aguardo acumulação...

EDIT: Chove moderado...já começa a acumular...agora sim parece que chegou o Outono...já com 1,0mm e chuva forte...


----------



## stormiday (23 Set 2012 às 01:07)

Por estes lados estamos com austeridade também na chuva  Muito vento e céu carregado apenas!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Chuva e vento forte... Vai chegar para todos...*2,1mm*


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Aqui chove intensamente agora!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:17)

Vai caindo agora com menos intensidade, contudo certinha como se diz aqui no norte...*2,6mm* acumulados...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2012 às 01:20)

Por aqui ainda nem um pingo, mas pela imagem de satélite, deve estar para muito muito breve.

Temperatura atual uns incríveis 22.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:22)

É preciso ter calma e não desesperar...aqui está a auto-estrada aberta para que tenhamos acumulados e animação generosos para o nosso litoral norte durante a madrugada pelo menos...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:24)

Relâmpago intenso já em terra mais a sul...20,9ºc e 84% de humidade relativa...


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2012 às 01:30)

Boa noite, fui agora até Massarelos há beira rio ver se filmava alguns raios, acabei por filmar um ou 2 mas saiu-me foi uma bela molha quando vinha para cima. 
O tempo aqui pelas terras do Norte prossegue com Chuva moderada, vento por vezes forte de SW e alguma trovoada.
Temperatura nos 21,9ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Set 2012 às 01:34)

Por cá chega a chuva ainda algo tímida e irregular.

Relâmpagos a Oeste e um pouco mais próximos!

VENHA A FESTA!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:34)

Actividade eléctrica intensa, pena ter sido mais para oeste...


----------



## C.R (23 Set 2012 às 01:38)

Chuva forte a bater nas janelas.... que saudades


----------



## GabKoost (23 Set 2012 às 01:39)

Chuva forte neste momento.

Tá melhor!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:44)

GabKoost disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento.
> 
> Tá melhor!



Volta a intensificar-se aqui também, embora seja preferível que vá caindo direitinha que um dilúvio e provoque já estragos....acumulados 5,6mm...
Chove torrencialmente agora...batida a vento de SW...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 01:48)

Venha água!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:51)

Passei para *9,3mm* em 5 minutos....agora moderada....De lembrar que o ano passado só para finais de Outubro é que tivemos as primeiras chuvas...este ano começamos bem...


----------



## Fi (23 Set 2012 às 01:51)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Venha água!!!





Não vi relâmpagos. Ouviu-se um trovão há cerca de 15 minutos atrás e, agora sim, começa a chover. Uma chuva forte, intervalada por períodos de vento forte.


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 01:52)

Fi disse:


> Não vi relâmpagos. Ouviu-se um trovão há cerca de 15 minutos atrás e, agora sim, começa a chover. Uma chuva forte, intervalada por períodos de vento forte.



Como aqui, Fi! 
6.0 mm


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 01:52)

Trovoada e chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 01:58)

E continua moderada, por vezes temos umas rajadas moderadas a fortes...*10,9mm* acumulados, já dá para saborear o cheiro a terra húmida...


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 01:59)

Acalmou! Agora só chove fraco.
10 mm


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 01:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovoada e chuva torrencial neste momento!



Trovoada? Não vi nem ouvi nada!!


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2012 às 01:59)

Chuva torrencial desde há 5minutos.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 02:03)

rfilipeg disse:


> Trovoada? Não vi nem ouvi nada!!


Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão no meio do barulho infernal da chuva a cair.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 02:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão no meio do barulho infernal da chuva a cair.



Ahh sim  talvez tenha sido porque também escutei algo do género, mas se realmente fosse não era aqui no Porto e mais longe.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 02:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão no meio do barulho infernal da chuva a cair.



Aqui não se ouviu, mas viu-se bem mais para sul esse "tal relâmpago", continua a cair fraco a moderado, sem grandes pressas, afinal temos a semana toda pela frente...e não queremos já tudo hoje
Despeço-me de todos com *13,0mm* acumulados...quem puder que aproveite a noite a acompanhar a situação...há quem tenha de trabalhar amanhã cedo...

Abraço a todos


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 02:12)

Bem, olhando à ultima imagem de satélite a frente está mesmo muito irregular, a haver alguma coisa aqui no Porto só lá mais para a noite a dentro.







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 02:20)

Por aqui muita chuva e trovoada à mistura. Neste momento tende a acalmar.
Vamos estar atentos às próximas horas. Mais surpresas vão surgir.


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2012 às 02:21)

stormiday disse:


> Por estes lados estamos com austeridade também na chuva  Muito vento e céu carregado apenas!





jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui ainda nem um pingo, mas pela imagem de satélite, deve estar para muito muito breve.
> 
> Temperatura atual uns incríveis 22.6ºC



Não deve tardar a chegar aí. Por aqui já deu um bom aguaceiro. Para, como já disseram aqui, preparar as terras para o que aí vem.

A trovoada parece-me estar mais calma. Pareceu-me ouvir agora mais outro no rádio, mas estão mais raros.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 02:25)

Tudo mais calmo agora. Veremos o que a madrugada nos reserva.


----------



## C.R (23 Set 2012 às 02:25)

E a chuva fez uma pausa para deixar dormir.
Segundo o site (IM) cairam 17mm no aeroporto Sá carneiro, a uns 2 km de minha casa....


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2012 às 02:58)

Boas

A chuva e trovoada chegaram ao Minho, de Amares, foi possível registar alguns clarões, entretanto chegou a chuva e tive de me abrigar fica aqui o 1º registo.







Abraços


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Set 2012 às 07:47)

Por cá só deu 3.0mm e rajada de 40,3kms/h..


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2012 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Acalmia na chuva, depois de muita água pelas 6,00 horas. Temperatura máxima prevista para hoje já atingida: cerca de 20º.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 09:28)

Por agora tudo calmo, umas nuvens a norte e outras dispersas, vamos ver se para a tarde temos


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia, 
Acabei de acordar agora com uma forte rajada de vento a abanar a minha persiana. 
Há que aproveitar bem este dia, está bastante prometedor.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 10:34)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva e trovoada em especial ao princípio da madrugada.  

até ao momento *15.3 mm* acumulados, tem havido alguns aguaceiros intensos


*Dados actuais
*
tempª 18.1 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *17.7 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 38 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento: *63 Km/h *de S  às 09:05 )

Pressão: 1007.1 hpa

Humidade: 89 %


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 10:44)

Bom Dia!!!

Até ao momento *10,8 mm* e chove moderado a intensificar-se.

Vento Moderado a 31 km/h de Sul e 20,5 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 10:50)

Chove Forte agora!!!!

EDIT 10:54: Chuva torrencial, autentico diluvio.

EDIT 10:59: 14,6 mm Agora e Rajadas a 24 km/h de SE


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2012 às 10:55)

Precepitaçao Acumulada: *5,1mm*

Rajada Máxima até agora: *57,6km/h de SW*


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 11:01)

Uma versão correcta do vídeo que tinha colocado anteriormente, estava apenas com a resolução máxima em 360 p:

Ver em *720p* fica mais nítido 

[ame="http://youtu.be/9JDoSP1K7JM"]http://youtu.be/9JDoSP1K7JM[/ame]


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2012 às 11:04)

Snifa disse:


> Uma versão correcta do vídeo que tinha colocado anteriormente, estava apenas com a resolução máxima em 360 p:
> 
> Ver em *720p* fica mais nítido



Muito bom! 

Não há fome que não dê fartura!


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 11:13)

Chuva Fraca e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajada de 31 km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 11:14)

Por aqui também caiu uma valente carga de água, acompanhada de rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 11:55)

Que vento! Só folhas no ar...


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2012 às 12:04)

Boas.

Mas que rico brinde por parte do S.Pedro 
Pela 1:30h acordei com um valente trovão que me fez saltar da cama 
Muita chuva também durante esse período de tempo.

A manhã tem sido de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados por fortes rajadas de vento. O sol, por vezes, vai aparecendo.


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2012 às 12:15)

O céu há momentos. O sol a acompanhar.
Peço desculpa é pela qualidade


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 12:18)

Bem, aqui pelo Porto, trovoada só ve-la ao longe. Nunca temos sorte nenhuma. Olhando ao satélite também não vislumbro nada de especial para aqui. 

Neste momento o sol vai aparecendo, o céu está muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 12:43)

Também pensei que o pós-frontal ia estar mais bem composto, assim provavelmente teremos apenas aguaceiros fortes e também muito vento. Mas não há razões para desanimar, pode ser que algo mais interessante se forme.
Neste momento predomina o vento, com rajadas bastante fortes.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Set 2012 às 12:53)

Por cá para já nada de chuva mas, rajada acima de 52kms/h


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 13:08)

Por aqui neste momento nada de chuva, o céu não está ameaçador.

Acumulei até ao momento *15,4 mm*.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 13:21)

Deu uma aguaceiro moderado há uns tempos...
Céu sem nuvens de importância, apenas no horizonte....
Vento moderado, a "puxar" a chuva.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 13:49)

Muito negro a Sul...


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Grande temporal que para aqui vai, chuva forte/torrencial!

*16.0 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 14:04)

Chove moderadamente!


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2012 às 14:07)

Neste momento apenas o vento se faz sentir, moderado a forte.
Pelas imagens de satélite não parece que venha aí grande coisa, mas vamos aguardar


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 14:09)

Bom, e depois de algumas horas sem chuva, volta agora em força. Apanhou-me sem guarda-chuva!


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2012 às 14:10)

Paula disse:


> Neste momento apenas o vento se faz sentir, moderado a forte.
> Pelas imagens de satélite não parece que venha aí grande coisa, mas vamos aguardar



Pelo contrário, os aguaceiros fortes no litoral norte e centro devem começar durante a tarde.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 14:11)

*18.5 mm* e chove bem !


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2012 às 14:13)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo contrário, os aguaceiros fortes no litoral norte e centro devem começar durante a tarde.



Sim, até o IM reforçou essa ideia que tens. Mas pelas imagens de satélite não me parecia vir aí grande coisa.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 14:45)

Chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 14:50)

Mas que grande chuvada!


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2012 às 14:58)

Nestes ultimos 10min foi o caus com um aguaceiro forte 
Saí à rua na pior altura


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 15:26)

De momento não chove, mas ao bocado chovia torrencialmente. Tenho um acumulado de *16,8 mm*.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 16:19)

Manhã em regime de aguaceiros, alguns deles bem fortes por sinal, acumulados *19,7mm*...que rica rega...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 16:41)

Bela rega *18,6 mm* acumulados e chove muito forte agora.
Rajadas a 32 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 16:47)

23,0 mm acumulados . Chove torrencialmente 114,0 mm/hr


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 17:06)

Vento Forte a 35 km/h de SE. Chove fraco agora, mas parece que está para vir mais chuva.


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2012 às 17:11)

Paula disse:


> Neste momento apenas o vento se faz sentir, moderado a forte.
> Pelas imagens de satélite não parece que venha aí grande coisa, mas vamos aguardar





Lousano disse:


> Pelo contrário, os aguaceiros fortes no litoral norte e centro devem começar durante a tarde.





Paula disse:


> Sim, até o IM reforçou essa ideia que tens. Mas pelas imagens de satélite não me parecia vir aí grande coisa.



Pois, na previsão do CNN aqui para Aveiro prevêm trovoadas para esta noite. Por isso, tenham calma que a festa ainda agora começou 


Mesmo há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento moderado a forte e a electricidade foi abaixo e veio e foi abaixo; manteve-se em baixo o suficiente para me mandar o servidor abaixo


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 17:13)

Neste momento chove fraco. O vento, esse, continua a soprar bem forte por vezes.
Pelo que vejo no satélite, nada de especial virá em relação à chuva, a não ser que se forme alguma coisa no mar.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2012 às 17:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Neste momento chove fraco. O vento, esse, continua a soprar bem forte por vezes.
> Pelo que vejo no satélite, nada de especial virá em relação à chuva, a não ser que se forme alguma coisa no mar.



Nada de extraordinário, mas nestes casos pode-se sempre formar algo interessante à entrada em terra...Continuo com chuva, já acumulados *22,1mm*, actualmente chove moderado...
Actuais *17,8ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2012 às 17:33)

CptRena disse:


> Pois, na previsão do CNN aqui para Aveiro prevêm trovoadas para esta noite. Por isso, tenham calma que a festa ainda agora começou
> 
> 
> Mesmo há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento moderado a forte e a electricidade foi abaixo e veio e foi abaixo; manteve-se em baixo o suficiente para me mandar o servidor abaixo



A mim aconteceu o mesmo. E ainda por cima num dia destes que é bom para registar dados já perdi alguns dados...


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2012 às 17:43)

Estação SP disse:


> A mim aconteceu o mesmo. E ainda por cima num dia destes que é bom para registar dados já perdi alguns dados...



Algum curto-circuito ou coisa do género deve ter mandado o disjuntor abaixo na central.

O vento continua a soprar, mas agora em seco


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 17:46)

Rajadas muito fortes neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 17:54)

Actualmente não chove, mas poderá ainda chover porque o vento ainda continua moderado a forte.

A chuva de hoje já rendeu 23,8 mm aqui em Espinho.

Sigo com 18,7ºC, 89% de HR e Vento de SE a 31 km/h.

______

Começou a chover forte.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2012 às 17:55)

Neste momento vão acontecendo aguaceiros com alguma intensidade igualmente acompanhados de vento forte com rajadas.

A nebulosidade para já é média/baixa e não vejo a formar-se mais nada relativamente a trovoadas. Agora chuva penso que ainda temos aí umas horas da mesma.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 17:55)

Autêntico diluvio, chove torrencial e o acumulado de precipitação já vai nos 24,4 mm


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2012 às 17:59)

CptRena disse:


> Algum curto-circuito ou coisa do género deve ter mandado o disjuntor abaixo na central.
> 
> O vento continua a soprar, mas agora em seco



Eu devo ter algum problema no pulvimetro ou entao perdi alguns dados... é que só tenho 6,9mm acumulados.

Tambem nao tem estado a chover muito.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2012 às 18:01)

Boa tarde, tem sido um dia caracterizado por Aguaceiros por vezes fortes depois de uma noite com períodos de chuva intensa, alguma trovoada e vento forte. 
Por agora não chove mas o Céu permanece muito nublado, temperatura nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 18:10)

Volta a chuva em força puxada a vento, cerca de 20 segundos de vendaval.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Set 2012 às 18:29)

Acabou um forte aguaceiro de 20 minutos que deixou tudo alagado.

Ainda deve de vir mais a caminho e, ainda bem, porque a madrugada deixou algo a desejar em termos de precipitação!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 18:31)

Por aqui muita chuva por veze forte, sigo com 27,1 mm acumulados


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2012 às 18:39)

Isto está lindo está. Agora a luz lembrou-se de ir abaixo quando lhe apetece. 
O sol queimou os isolamentos e agora uns pinguitos e uma aragem e já está tudo arrumado.

Continua o vento moderado por aqui. Agora está sol, mas já deve vir aí outro aguaceiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 19:10)

Estação SP disse:


> Eu devo ter algum problema no pulvimetro ou entao perdi alguns dados... é que só tenho 6,9mm acumulados.
> 
> Tambem nao tem estado a chover muito.



Esse teu dado está certissimo segundo as estações meteorológicas mais próximas.

Neste momento sigo com 18,4ºC, 90% de HR, 1011 hPa e chuva fraca.
Tenho acumulado até ao momento 26,8 mm


----------



## GabKoost (23 Set 2012 às 19:11)

A estação de Braga regista uns preciosos 43mm.

Outras com bons registos no Wundeground: 

- Paços de Ferreira - 34mm
- Amarante - 41mm
- Lixa - 41mm
- Recarei - 35mm
- Póvoa de Varzim - 34mm

A ver vamos se alguma delas chega aos 50mm. Marca ambiciosa mas possível se vierem mais uma ou duas enxurradas!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Set 2012 às 19:46)

Por aqui pareçe que o pior já passou ,durante a tarde ocorreram aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas há mais de uma hora que tem estado a chover mas fraca. O Vento também parece estar a acalmar.Amanhã teremos um dia com pouca chuva mas na Terça e na quarta a chuva deve cair moderada nesta zona.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Vêm lá chuva e não é pouca....


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 20:25)

Realmente foi um dia muito chuvoso e ventoso por estes lados, embora esperasse mais precipitação neste fim de dia. Mas pronto, foi uma rega preciosa para quase todo o país, e venha mais na terça. 
Actualmente chove fraco e o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2012 às 20:41)

27,4 mm acumulados de precipitação até ao momento.

Chove Fraco e sigo com 18,0ºC e 1012,8 hPa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Set 2012 às 20:57)

Amanha o k e que se pode esperar no litoral norte?
A previsao do IM aponta para aguaceiros fracos e sem trovoada mas na RTP acbaram de dizer que se preve aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanha no Norte e centro...


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2012 às 21:13)

Boas , 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.8 ºc *

máxima: *21.4 ºc* 

Precipitação até ao momento: *27.1 mm*.

*Actual*:

tempª: 16.2 

Vento: WNW : 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Set 2012 às 21:51)

Por cá acumulou 9,3mm...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 21:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Amanha o k e que se pode esperar no litoral norte?
> A previsao do IM aponta para aguaceiros fracos e sem trovoada mas na RTP acbaram de dizer que se preve aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanha no Norte e centro...



Amanhã continuarão a cair aguaceiros, mas no geral serão fracos e a probabilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas será reduzida em todo o continente. Mas podes sempre acompanhar a situação pelo radar/satélite. É melhor aguardares por terça-feira, não digo que irão ocorrer, mas existem mais chances. 

Entretanto a chuva volta a cair com certa intensidade, e irá continuar pela noite dentro, mas menos intensa.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Set 2012 às 22:32)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá acumulou 9,3mm...



De certeza que a tua estação não está a perder dados???

As estações aqui à minha volta andam entre os 34 e os 47mm!!

E segundo o GFS, Viana seria um dos locais com mais precipitação prevista!!

9.3 parece-me muito pouco!


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Eu por cá tenho acumulado 36.2 mm. De madrugada recebi durante uma hora um ffestival brutal eléctrico, puxada a muito vento a chuva intensa, lindo mesmo. Durante todo o dia de hoje passaram muitos aguaceiros moderados e fortes!!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2012 às 23:10)

O ar cheira a Outono, está fresco e o céu encoberto mas por agora não chove.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2012 às 23:18)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *25,2ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,4ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *57,6km/h de SW*

Precipitação: *9,3mm* (este dado nao está de acordo com a realidade)


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,0ºC

Humidade: 78%

Vento: 8,6km/h de NW


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2012 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Andei um pouco afastado deste nosso cantinho.
*Ontem estive a banhos e a bronzear-me no Lago de Sanábria. Até fiqui ligeiro camarão e houve quem apanhasse o típico escaldão.
Sol, algum calor, água morninha. Parecia autêntico verão, fantástico.* 
Mais: um violento incêndio fustigou a zona junto a puebla de Sanábria todo o dia de sábado e madrugada de domingo.
Acordei esta manhã com chuva moderada e queda abrupta da temperatura, embora menos que na noite anterior - o aquecimento central estava ligado mas eu, calorento Q.B., desliguei o do quarto. Que diferença.
A caminho de casa encontrei períodos de aguaceiros moderados no interior transmontano.
Ao chegar ao alto do Marão, eis que a coisa muda de figura e os aguaceiros\vento fortes marcam o resto da viagem...que diferença! Ah...já tinha escrito!

Bem, por aqui acumulei uns generosos *36,8 mm de precipitação*. o *Rain Rate* *máximo* foi de 83,8 mm\h pelas 18.29h - pena não ter assistido, deve ter sido violento!
O vento também soprou com rajadas fortes; máximo de 45,7 km\h às 16.07h.

*Neste momento
T: 16,2ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de O
Rajada atual: 16,2 km\h de ONO​*
Boa semana para todos e bons eventos meteorológicos


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2012 às 23:49)

Neste momento vive-se o período mais calmo deste domingo por estes lados, não chove e o vento é quase nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2012 às 14:39)

Maiores valores de precipitação acumulada em estações do IM no dia de ontem:

*Lamas de Mouro - 76,1mm
Cabeceiras de Basto - 44,5mm
Braga, Merelim - 44,0mm
Arouca - 34,8mm
Porto (Aeroporto) - 33,5mm*


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2012 às 18:48)

Dia com períodos de chuva, agora passa uma nuvem bem negra a NW.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,

Hoje pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia ficou marcado por diversos aguaceiros. De momento não chove, mas o céu encontra-se povoado por nuvens bem escuras.

Continuação a todos.


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2012 às 19:09)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2012
> Citação:
> Post Original de supercell
> Fiquei agora a saber (pois não estava em casa) que aqui perto ouve um "mini-tornado" hoje de manhã,
> ...



Há testemunhas que observaram um cone a descer e viram as folhas pelo ar..., mas acho que não provocou estragos...


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2012 às 19:32)

Que escuro para o lado do Porto!


----------



## PauloSR (24 Set 2012 às 19:52)

Trovão algo distante. Céu bastante escuro.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Set 2012 às 20:55)

GabKoost disse:


> De certeza que a tua estação não está a perder dados???
> 
> As estações aqui à minha volta andam entre os 34 e os 47mm!!
> 
> ...



Não a minha não perde dados, até está testada por um conta gotas alemão, como se justifica ontem eu acumulei 9.9mm, as EMs de Viana: 11.1mm a outra 2mm (cidade); Ponte de Lima 0.3mm (que até costuma ser um penico!!!), Braga 44mm (esta sempre a conheci pelo penico de Portugal); 61.7mm Cabril....






Agora as previsões valem o que valem...desde que ouvi falar em rajadas superiores a 90Kms/h...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Set 2012 às 21:13)

1337 disse:


> Eu por cá tenho acumulado 36.2 mm. De madrugada recebi durante uma hora um ffestival brutal eléctrico, puxada a muito vento a chuva intensa, lindo mesmo. Durante todo o dia de hoje passaram muitos aguaceiros moderados e fortes!!



Isso aí foi molhado, a EM de Ponte de Lima deu 0.3mm...para 36,2mm


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2012 às 22:07)

Chove com intensidade neste momento!

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.5 ºc *

máxima: *19.9 ºc *

precipitação até ao momento: *0.8 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª 16.4 ºc 

Vento: SSW: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## 1337 (24 Set 2012 às 22:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso aí foi molhado, a EM de Ponte de Lima deu 0.3mm...para 36,2mm



Não sei se reparaste mas a EMA  daqui tem o pluviómetro por contabilizar já á muito tempo, já desde julho que anda assim, tem teias de aranhas de certeza porque o meu quando deixa de contabilizar é sempre assim.Achavas mesmo possível eu só ter acumulado isso??? LOL. Mas atenção que não é só a de Ponte de Lima, ninguém faz revisões depois é isto..


----------



## Paula (24 Set 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.  

Por agora está tudo calmo, sendo que tenho apenas céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2012 às 22:37)

Chove torrencialmente, a torneira está ligada.

Só acumulei 0,2 mm desde a meia noite de hoje até ao bocado e agora é que começou a chover á grande.

Talvez o acumulado deste mês ultrapasse o de Agosto está a 4 mm de lá chegar.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2012 às 22:58)

Acumulei 1,6 mm.

Já não chove.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite

Até ao momento 2.5mm, céu muito nublado.

Tatual: 17.5ºC
Tmax.23.6ºC


----------



## Estação SP (25 Set 2012 às 00:07)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *24,3ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *35,6km/h*

Precipitação: *1,2mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 08:57)

Autêntico dia de inverno por aqui, chove intensamente puxada a vento forte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui já choveu bem de manhã cedo. Neste momento não chove, o céu está muito nublado e o vento é fraco. É de salientar a presença de muitas nuvens baixas, nem se vêem as montanhas. 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde, podemos bem ter alguma trovoada mais para o final do dia.


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia

Epa o Outono chegou mesmo em força. As temperaturas dispararam para baixo  E pelas previsões da UA as mínimas vao andar bem baixas nos próximos dias (≈10°C)


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Interessantes a madrugada\manhã. Autêntico dia outonal.
Fresco, húmido, ligeiramente ventoso.
Acumulei até ao momento *16,8 mm* de *precipitação*
Continua a chuva e mais virá pela tarde segundo o IM.

*Atual
T: 15,2ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de OSO
Rajada: 16,2 km\h​*


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2012 às 11:00)

Por Rio Tinto chove de forma moderada há cerca de uma hora!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 11:21)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto chove de forma moderada há cerca de uma hora!



Por aqui mantêm-se a chuva moderada.
O acumulado é agora de *19,8 mm*.
Não contava com tanto, pensei que ia render perto dos 10 mm em todo o dia


----------



## Paula (25 Set 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Como já foi aqui dito, a manhã começou com chuva. E que bem que sabe estar em casa e ouvi-la bater na janela 

Por agora esta tudo mais parado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco. Já não dá para sair à rua só de T-shirt, pois já se faz sentir bem a descida das temperaturas


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2012 às 11:38)

Paula disse:


> Por agora esta tudo mais parado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco. Já não dá para sair à rua só de T-shirt, pois já se faz sentir bem a descida das temperaturas



  Pois em Rio Tinto a chuva passou a forte, há 15 minutos atrás!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2012 às 12:38)

Por aqui o vento começa a soprar moderado e o céu volta a ficar ameaçador.
Que bela tarde de folga que vou passar.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 12:53)

Bom dia

Neste momento já chove e vento sopra com força.
Chuva: 3 mm
Rajada max.46km/h


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 13:39)

Depois de um pequeno intervalo, recomeçou a chover, sigo com *19.0 mm *acumulados..

tem chovido por vezes forte 

está fresco, apenas 15.9 ºc 

Ultrapassei os *1000 mm* para este ano hidrológico, *1001.6 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2011, mesmo assim está abaixo da média, e inferior ao ano hidrológico 2010/2011 : *1262.3 mm*


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 14:03)

Está um aUTENTICO DILUVIO POR AQUI NESTE MOMENTO. CHUVA SUPER FORTE


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Set 2012 às 14:05)

Cai forte neste momento em Braga


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 14:07)

Icrível diluvio, água por todo o lado, as ruas já parecem um rio, nunca pensei poder ocorrer isto hoje em 5 minutos de chuva intensa, e continua sem abrandar


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 14:34)

E pronto já parou de chover, infelizmente a EMA daqui não contabiliza a chuva que cai :/ de certo que caiu um valor muito interessante durante este diluvio..


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 15:34)

Registo trovoada neste momento, mas que tarde, primeiro foi o diluvio, agora está a trovejar 

E chove inetensamente outra vez


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2012 às 15:46)

A Paula (Braga) diz que está a trovejar por Braga.


----------



## boneli (25 Set 2012 às 16:14)

Chuva forte aqui por Braga....


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 16:18)

Grande temporal que vai para aqui, muita chuva puxada a vento forte!


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 17:53)

É o dilúvio agora  tudo escorre água


----------



## GabKoost (25 Set 2012 às 17:53)

Trade muito chuvosa com periodos de intensidade forte.

Já lá vão 20mm "and counting".


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2012 às 17:56)

Tem chovido a tarde toda.
Mas agora, deu cá uma chuvada.
17.5 mm


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Por aqui* 25.6 mm* e a subir


----------



## granizus (25 Set 2012 às 18:14)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui* 25.6 mm* e a subir



Mandem-na cá para baixo!


----------



## ct2jzr (25 Set 2012 às 18:40)

mesmo assim um mês com muito pouca chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 18:54)

Boas,

Chuva forte neste momento
Precipitação desde as 00h:14.0mm


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Está de "noite", chove torrencial


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Set 2012 às 19:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Trade muito chuvosa com periodos de intensidade forte.
> 
> Já lá vão 20mm "and counting".



Boa tarde GabKoost,

O dia tem sido outonal (chuvoso), confesso que estava a espera de alguma precipitação mas fiquei surpreendido com acumulado até ao momento (perto de 35mm na minha zona) e o dia ainda não terminou!!!!     

Posso dizer que durante a tarde tanto no Porto como em Braga apanhei uma valente molha!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 19:05)

ct2jzr disse:


> mesmo assim um mês com muito pouca chuva.



Caro colega, o mês de setembro é um mês tradicionalmente e tendencialmente seco.

Bem boa esta chuva. Prenuncia um início de outono húmido, coisa que tem sido pouco habitual estes últimos anos. Mas como ainda é cedo, aguardemos pelos próximos capítulos...

Por aqui mantêm-se os períodos de chuva\aguaceiros, exactamente de acordo com o previsto pelo IM.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas, predominando de OSO\SO.

O acumulado é agora de *38,9 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Em poucos minutos passo de 14mm para 19mm


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2012 às 19:51)

Está frio! 
14.0ºC e chove.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Por aqui *30.4 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva 

Apenas 13.3 ºc actuais, frescote


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Set 2012 às 20:25)

Por cá acumulou 9,6mm....


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 20:59)

A chuva continua 22.4mm.


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Belo aguaceiro que cai agora. Está-lhe a dar bem forte.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Boa Noite!!

Apesar de já saberem que Espinho tem temperaturas mais amenas que no interior devido á influência marítima, sigo com 15,1ºC e 94% de Humidade.
Hoje o dia foi chuvoso com chuva moderada e por vezes forte e deu para acumular uns precisosos 24,0 mm. Quanto mais chover sem granizo melhor, já se sabe em tempo de seca e de crise, o melhor é a chuva, para ajudar os agricultores, pois se não houvesse chuva nem água, não haveria comida.

*Extremos:*

*Temperatura Máxima: *19,2ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:* 14,9ºC( até ao momento)

Neste momento sigo com Vento Fraco a 2 km/h de S e 1004,9 hPa.
A precipitação deste mês de Setembro vai nos 54,2 mm.
A pressão atmosférica mais baixa do dia de hoje foi de 1003,6 hPa, ainda não foi desta que atingi os 999,9 hPa.


Chove Fraco agora


----------



## supercell (25 Set 2012 às 22:24)

Por agora já não chove.., mas durante a tarde foi sempre a cair chuva...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Set 2012 às 22:32)

Sigo já com 24,4 mm acumulados. Chove fraco mas certinho


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Por cá acumulei 33.1 mm até agora


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 22:48)

Vamos entrar agora no pós-frontal, vamos ver se bem alguma atividade para o NW.

Precipitação: 24.4mm.
Tatual: 15.9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2012 às 23:08)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a tarde foi interessante, cheguei a ouvir 3 trovões bem potentes mas algo longínquos, e alguns aguaceiros fortes. 
Por agora está difícil retirar alguma coisa do pós-frontal, nota-se que há uma célula com actividade para os lados de Vigo, agora não sei se chega alguma coisa ao território Lusitano, vamos ver.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Mais um dia chuvoso, interessante de ser seguido...principalmente devido às acumulações generosas, por aqui até agora 16,2mm...
Sigo com *14,7ºc* e* 89%* de humidade relativa...Máxima apenas de *18,7ºc* e mínima para já nos *14,0ºc*...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 23:22)

Boa noite

Continua a chuva, agora em regime de aguaceiros fraco a moderados.
Iremos entrar em fase de pós-frontal com a instabilidade a diminuir.
Talvez uma ou outra célula ainda permita despejar alguma precipitação. As temperatura é que deverão baixar um pouco.
Se este for o padrão dominante do outono, situações destas poderão aparecer com frequência, inclusive pós-frontais a deixar frio e, quem sabe, neve nas terras altas com mais frequência do que em anos anteriores.

Dados do dia:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Set 2012 às 23:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui a tarde foi interessante, cheguei a ouvir 3 trovões bem potentes mas algo longínquos, e alguns aguaceiros fortes.
> Por agora está difícil retirar alguma coisa do pós-frontal, nota-se que há uma célula com actividade para os lados de Vigo, agora não sei se chega alguma coisa ao território Lusitano, vamos ver.



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo (Vizinho),

Nota-se que a temperatura está mais baixa neste momento (12.8ºC) em comparação com os dias anteriores, o que é perfeitamente natural sendo a fase do pós-frontal.

Neste momento a humidade está porreira (89%), a pressão continua baixa (1003hPa) mas com a tendência de subida a partir de agora.

Acho que o grosso já passou pela nossa zona e o que vier agora será mais fraco mas sempre benéfico para as nossas terras!!!!

Por estas bandas o acumulado diário anda a volta dos 39mm ultrepassando pela positiva as minhas estimativas......    

Continuação de excelente noite a todos os colegas Meteoloucos.....


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2012 às 23:51)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, 26.4mm


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Penso que ao inicio da madrugada caiu um diluvio por aqui!
O sono venceu e tornei a cair para o lado.
Espero a estação do Estação SP para ver se registou algo que me convença. A outra na Gafanha da Nazaré não mostra nada de especial. (Mas como já aprendi aqui, isto tem a ver com a resolução dos instrumentos)

Pela análise de dados diria que foi por volta das 0300J e as 0400J. O radar mostra a aproximação de uma pequena célula assim como a estação ILHAVOG2 mostra o pico de rainrate nesse intervalo.


No norte (Galiza) ainda há um pós-frontal interessante






De notar foi a queda na temperatura que se fez sentir.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia

O dia começa com céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
O vento sopra fraco e variável.
Durante a madrugada ainda acumulei cerca *1,3 mm*.

*Atual
T: 14,9ºC
Hr: 76%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h de SO
Rajada: 11,9 km\h de SO​*


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2012 às 12:08)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia acordou nublado,chuvoso e com algum frio há mistura. O dia de ontem foi caracterizado por períodos de chuva forte e moderada.
Temperatura actual de 19,1ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2012 às 18:59)

Por cá acumulou 2,7mm  mais ou menos como a IM de Viana do Castelo - Chafé...

Ontem acumulou 9,9mm, a IM de Viana-Chafé 9,1mm...


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2012 às 21:44)

Boas noites, 

o acumulado total  de precipitação de ontem foi de *30.7 mm* 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.1 ºc* 

máxima: *19.1 ºc* 

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


*Actual*

tempª: 15.0 ºc 

Vento: NW : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.6 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Depois da chuva forte de ontem, hoje o dia foi de céu com períodos de nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos e curtos durante a madrugada, bastante fresco ao início da manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco, a temperatura max. não passou dos 21.9ºC.
Neste momento 14.1ºC


----------



## Estação SP (26 Set 2012 às 23:10)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *23,2ºC*

Temperatarura Mínima: *11,7ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *24,5km/h*

Precipitação: *0,9mm*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 15,0ºC

Humidade: 77%

Vento: 3,5km/h de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2012 às 23:14)

Boa noite

O outono reina neste momento.
Está fresco, numa noite com céu pouco nublado- quase limpo.
O vento está fraco.
De tarde ainda com nebulosidade mas sem precipitação...

*Extremos
Tmín: 8,0ºC às 07.19h
Tmáx: 20,1ºC às 14.03h
Precipitação: 1,3 mm​*
*Atual
T: 10,0ºC
Hr: 80%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1012,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h de NE
Rajada: 3,6 km\h de NNE​*


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 13,2º em Rio Tinto.

  Uma ligeira sensação de fresco, a 1ª deste ano.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

A manhã começou com poucas nuvens, mas agora nestas últimas horas voltamos a ter o céu bastante encoberto e com cúmulos bem ameaçadores...
Vento predominante do quadrante leste, embora variável e fraco...
De manhã bastante fresco com 11,8ºc...por agora com o vento de leste a humidade mantém-se baixa nos *47%*...sigo com *21,7ºc*...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2012 às 16:15)

Estas últimas madrugadas a "nossa" capital do frio, *Lamas de Mouro*,  já com valores de mínima interessantes...já a rondar os 3ºc...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2012 às 17:18)

Mantém o tempo, mas agora o céu povoado de nuvens altas, vento de NW....a humidade sobe assim para os *60%* com *20,7ºc*...

Tarde calma e de alguma indefinição, tal como andam os modelos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2012 às 19:53)

A mim parece-me que apesar dos alertas para a regiao sul e de nao se prever preçipitaçao no Norte, vou apanhar uma bela rega nesta zona. o Ceu ta encoberto ha nuvens ameaçadoras e há pouco cairam algumas pingas bem grossas...Vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Paula (27 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Manhã bastante fresca, já 
O dia foi de algumas nuvens, mas com o sol a brilhar durante a tarde.


Para os interessados, há uma nova estação em funcionamento aqui na zona de Braga. * Escola Sec. Dona Maria II*.
Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Por cá minima de 9,3C e a maxima de 25,2C.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2012 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.9 ºc *

máxima: *21.1 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª 16.9 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.5 hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Dia de céu com períodos de nublado, início de manhã bastante fresco


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2012 às 22:38)

Meteofan disse:


> A mim parece-me que apesar dos alertas para a regiao sul e de nao se prever preçipitaçao no Norte, vou apanhar uma bela rega nesta zona. o Ceu ta encoberto ha nuvens ameaçadoras e há pouco cairam algumas pingas bem grossas...Vamos esperar para ver...



Boa noite
Bem me parecia que pelo interior do distrito alguma coisa cairia.
De facto o céu estava bem carregado e ameaçava qualquer coisa. Bem, não foi muito, algumas pingas...mas aqui a 20 km (+\-) não caiu nada que eu visse.

Por agora mantêm-se o céu bastante nublado, com vento fraco de NE - aliás foi constante o vento deste quadrante.

*Extremos
Tmín: 8,9ºC às 07.37h
Tmáx: 23,3ºC às 15.05h



Atual
T: 16,4ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h de NE
Rajada: 9,0 km\h de NE​*


----------



## Stinger (28 Set 2012 às 03:11)

Aqui já chove moderadamente 

Edit: E trovoada tambem


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2012 às 03:15)

Stinger disse:


> Aqui já chove moderadamente
> 
> Edit: E trovoada tambem



Aqui também está a trovejar.
E começou a cair umas pingas.


----------



## Fi (28 Set 2012 às 03:15)

Não contava com este grande trovão! Mais alguém ouviu.
O ambiente está bastante parado, sem vento. A noite tem estado abafado.

Edit: também ouviram, não estou maluca. E começa a chover


----------



## Stinger (28 Set 2012 às 03:33)

Para ja nao ouço nada , como é que está por ai ?


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2012 às 03:35)

Stinger disse:


> Para ja nao ouço nada , como é que está por ai ?



Começou a chover fraco há coisa de 3-5 minutos.
Trovoada nada. Só foi para acordar o pessoal.


----------



## Stinger (28 Set 2012 às 03:43)

E chove moderadamente outra vez


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2012 às 03:56)

Stinger disse:


> E chove moderadamente outra vez



Começou agora a chove moderadamente.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2012 às 04:16)

Aqui tb chove.

O GFS não previu essa!


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2012 às 07:22)

Bons dias, 

por aqui alguma chuva esta madrugada  acumulou até ao momento *2.8 mm*.

De referir que foi audível alguma trovoada também...

*Actual*

tempª 13.3 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *13.1 ºc *)

Vento NE : 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.1 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Setembro segue com *62.7 mm *acumulados 

Céu muito nublado a prometer mais chuva.


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia

Mas que surpresa ao abrir a portada da janela e vejo a estrada toda molhada. Assim como os modelos, eu também não estava nada à espera 

And tudo maluco!

Actualização:

Cai agora mais um aguaceirito. Mais umas pingas para a acumulação. Afinal o GFS até está a ver, agora, mas por defeito.

Davis @ UA leva 3,8mm desde as 0000J
EMA, IM @ UA leva aprox o mesmo
Estação SP @ Gafanha da Nazaré leva 1,5mm
ILHAVOG2 @ Gafanha da Nazaré leva 2,5mm


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2012 às 09:27)

Fica aqui o registo das descargas eléctricas esta noite passada






©MeteoGalicia


----------



## meteorologist (28 Set 2012 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012*

Certo,

Em Aveiro estamos com um acumulado diário de 8.0 mm


----------



## Paula (28 Set 2012 às 11:16)

Bons dias.
Durante a noite ainda penso que o chão se molhou, pelo que acumulado da estação _Escola Sec. Dona Maria II_ é de 1mm 

Quanto a trovoada, por cá não parece ter passado nada.

Por agora céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2012 às 14:46)

Por aqui o dia esta muito calmo o ceu esta encoberto mas maioritariamente por nuvens médias\altas. Por volta das 11h caiu um aguaceiro mas muito fraco.Parece que a animaçao neste momento esta no interior Centro?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Cheguei a pensar que iria chover bem mas falso alarme.Ceu Pouco nublado mas muito escuro a sul e este À medida que a depressao se move para o interior de Espanha parece-me mais provavel que ocorra precipitaçao nesta zona portanto de noite talvez tenhamos alguma animaçao...


----------



## Estação SP (28 Set 2012 às 23:12)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *20,5ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,8ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *24,5km/h*

Precepitação: *5,4mm* (irei analizar este fim de semana o pluviômetro porque passa-se alguma coisa)

*
Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,5ºC

Humidade: 80%

Vento: 12,2km/h de N

Pressão atmosférica: 1011,9hPa (estável)


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2012 às 23:32)

Estação SP disse:


> Precepitação: *5,4mm* (irei analizar este fim de semana o pluviômetro porque passa-se alguma coisa



Tivestes um acumulado maior que o meu hoje, ainda te queixas. Olha que a minha Estação é uma Davis Vantage Vue agora compara os valor de precipitação. De 4,0 mm meus para 5,4mm teus. Os teus valores estão certos.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2012 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje:

*Temperatura Máxima: 19,9ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 15,5ºC*

Neste momento:

Sigo com 16,4ºC, 90% de Humidade, 1011,5 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento Nulo.

Hoje acumulei *4,0 mm,* este mês já levo *58,8 mm* acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2012 às 00:42)

Boa noite

No dia de sexta tivemos precipitação de madrugada, de curta duração mas moderada.
De resto o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, ficando limpo ao início da noite.
O vento soprou sempre fraco.

Dados de ontem, 6ª e atuais:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Set 2012 às 01:43)

Boa noite. Será que Portugal Continental estará a ficar com um micro clima?


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2012 às 01:49)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite. Será que Portugal Continental estará a ficar com um micro clima?



Boa madrugada JoaoCodeco
Não, não se trata disso.
Chuva, episódios violentos de precipitação, como os ocorridos em horas anteriores no interior e sul da península ibérica sempre aconteceram.
Ultimamente até andava calmo o panorama.
Ciclicamente temos situações de mau tempo na península ibérica, e nomeadamente em Portugal.
Felizmente ainda nada de mais aconteceu em Portugal e esperemos que não aconteça tão cedo. Mas inevitavelmente irá acontecer no futuro...falta saber é quando.

Bom fim de semana


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Set 2012 às 02:04)

Obrigado pela info. Bom fim de semana.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2012 às 14:06)

Bom dia

Quanto a sexta, alguma chuva de manhã que rendeu 4.1mm.
Hoje céu entre o pouco e o muito nublado, temp atual 23.1ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2012 às 15:15)

Boa tarde, 

Na madrugada de 5a para 6a...já que estive ao serviço, tive a oportunidade de ver algumas descargas eléctricas e eis que por volta das 3/4h começou a chover moderado...acumulados 3,7mm...melhor que nada...

As manhãs já têm sido algo frescas, hoje a tarde está agradável...para matar saudades do frio e da montanha vou até Lamas de Moura daqui a pouco...até já


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2012 às 21:29)

Final da tarde passado em Lamas de Mouro e zona da Peneda, já se sentia a temperatura bem mais fresca...uns 11-12ºc certamente...
Agora já por casa, actuais *18,8ºc* e *74%* de humidade relativa...tarde de sol...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Set 2012 às 21:41)

Mais um belo dia de sol...hoje para variar aventurei-me até ao alto da Serra do Marão a mais de 1400metros de altitude...quando sai de lá por volta das 20h já estava um belo dum briol

Por aqui chegamos aos *23,1ºc* de máxima...actuais *16,2ºc* e *66%* de humidade relativa...teremos uma noite mais fresca que a anterior...


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.4 ºc *

máxima: *23.1 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª: 15.7 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2012 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Dia com muito sol, temperatura max. 24.8ºC

Dados atuais:

Temp. 17.3ºC
Vento:calmo
Humidade: 75%
Pressão 1020.4hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Set 2012 às 22:57)

A mínima como esperava será batida até as 24h...para já *15,3ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...Será de esperar uma mínima de 11-12ºc para esta madrugada...


----------

